# GREENWICH GANG- post them here!



## paula3boys

I don't have one (yet, but perhaps in my near future), but would love to see yours! I saw them in MK today and they are adorable. They come in two sizes and a lot of colors. I started to want one when I viewed a YouTube video of a reveal:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsTGlY19e28

I actually prefer it as a tote, but it is cool to be a 2 in 1 bag!

What do you think?


----------



## DreaDuhhh

Mine arrives tomorrow! I can't wait,  I'll definitely post pics as soon as it comes.


----------



## paula3boys

DreaDuhhh said:


> Mine arrives tomorrow! I can't wait,  I'll definitely post pics as soon as it comes.



Awesome!!!

I watched all the videos I could find on YouTube and saw it in person. I keep debating on getting it and returning my only Sutton that is on the way to me because the crossbody strap fits awkward.


----------



## songofthesea

I'm not home now, but, can tell you that it's a great bag. I love it! I got it in black/raspberry and I love the hint of color. I would definitely say get it!!


----------



## DreaDuhhh

Can't believe I got her! Last one from New York, took longer than 2 days to ship but it was worth it in the end.


----------



## songofthesea

^^ bag twins! I love mine!!!


----------



## CoachMaven

That is a really cute bag! My only concern is that it is saffiano? Is there a smooth leather version? I see it on the MK site, but they are all saffiano.


----------



## iheart_purses

I really feel the MK website does not do this bag justice, I had no interest in it until seeing it on the PF. I am a little concerned with how the leather would be after folding and unfolding it, do you think it would crease? How stiff is the bag?  I love the black/raspberry, and the luggage mandarin!!! Going to have to add these to my list, Soo beautiful when it is opened up as a tote!


----------



## songofthesea

I have had zero problems with mine. As a teacher I'm always changing it from its regular shape to a tote to throw books and folders in and then back again. I love this bag and each time I think of switching out to another bag,' I can't because I love this one so much!


----------



## AuntJulie

I love that bag!  I haven't seen it on sale anywhere. I must have it for my collection!


----------



## DreaDuhhh

Yes the saffiano has a smooth finish and is NOT stiff like the Selma.


----------



## DreaDuhhh

iheart_purses said:


> I really feel the MK website does not do this bag justice, I had no interest in it until seeing it on the PF. I am a little concerned with how the leather would be after folding and unfolding it, do you think it would crease? How stiff is the bag?  I love the black/raspberry, and the luggage mandarin!!! Going to have to add these to my list, Soo beautiful when it is opened up as a tote!



Well to tell you the truth I took it out for valentines day (about 5 hours) in the smaller style. When I got home and stuffed it there was a "crease" in the leather.  After stuffing it, it did go away but I can only imagine what it'll look like if I use it constantly. The bag is not stiff its very flexible but It does keep its shape.


----------



## AuntJulie

DreaDuhhh said:


> Well to tell you the truth I took it out for valentines day (about 5 hours) in the smaller style. When I got home and stuffed it there was a "crease" in the leather.  After stuffing it, it did go away but I can only imagine what it'll look like if I use it constantly. The bag is not stiff its very flexible but It does keep its shape.



I would definitely have a purse organizer with stiff bottom made especially for the bag. That might keep it from wrinkling. I love my purse organizer. I bought it off Etsy.


----------



## paula3boys

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKI8EuEKAW8
Not my video, but this is the one I found after calling stores. They are practically sold out company wide!!! Now to wait for it to arrive via standard ground shipping from one coast to the other, sigh....

I was going to get raspberry with mandarin inside, but got black with raspberry inside instead since it was sold out online and not in many stores. Raspberry is easier to find if I want it later. Besides I still have raspberry ew Hamilton and raspberry Sutton (debating Sutton- still NWT)


----------



## songofthesea

I just got back from a visit to Florida and the Michael kors store there was well stocked up and had lots of colors. HTH!


----------



## myluvofbags

Here's mine!   Will try to do mod shots once I spray her down.


----------



## DreaDuhhh

myluvofbags said:


> Here's mine!   Will try to do mod shots once I spray her down.



May I ask what spray do you use to protect your bags? I've been on the hunt for one but can't seem to find a good one.


----------



## myluvofbags

DreaDuhhh said:


> May I ask what spray do you use to protect your bags? I've been on the hunt for one but can't seem to find a good one.



I just use the one from MK.  The rain and stain protection.


----------



## coivcte

Would love to be part of this gang but I am a bit confused over the different sizes available for both the satchel and the tote.
On MK site, the Large Satchel and Large Tote are both 15" * 10" * 7.5", could anyone provide the correct measurement?
I'm think the Large might be too big for me even though I like the look.
Medium Tote shows 12.5" * 9" * 6"

My question: if I prefer the Medium Selma over the Large Selma (suits my small frame), would the Medium Greenwich be a better choice? It's just that the photo makes the Medium Greenwich look tiny.


----------



## paula3boys

coivcte said:


> Would love to be part of this gang but I am a bit confused over the different sizes available for both the satchel and the tote.
> 
> On MK site, the Large Satchel and Large Tote are both 15" * 10" * 7.5", could anyone provide the correct measurement?
> 
> I'm think the Large might be too big for me even though I like the look.
> 
> Medium Tote shows 12.5" * 9" * 6"
> 
> 
> 
> My question: if I prefer the Medium Selma over the Large Selma (suits my small frame), would the Medium Greenwich be a better choice? It's just that the photo makes the Medium Greenwich look tiny.




MK site measurements are always off. You probably want medium though based on your post


----------



## myluvofbags

Morning all!   Here's some shots I took.  the brown selma is a medium and the deep pink is a large for comparison.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Morning all!   Here's some shots I took.  the brown selma is a medium and the deep pink is a large for comparison.



Thank you life saver, your comparison photos with measurement and mod shot are greatly appreciated and the most helpful!!!!!!!


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> Morning all!   Here's some shots I took.  the brown selma is a medium and the deep pink is a large for comparison.



Thank you so much for the comparison shots! I am feeling even more confident about my purchase that is going to be here on Monday. I hope Fed Ex surprises me with an earlier delivery date though lol


----------



## momo

Love it!  Perfect for spring/ summer!


----------



## paula3boys

http://youtu.be/fRRQrxHeC8Y
A new review! I keep looking at pics and videos as I continue to wait for mine


----------



## eeqahjas

Hi! Can I get this bag at Macys??


----------



## myluvofbags

eeqahjas said:


> Hi! Can I get this bag at Macys??



I have not seen it there in person or online yet.   Too bad, cause macy's has their sale on now.  I paid fp for mine.


----------



## paula3boys

eeqahjas said:


> Hi! Can I get this bag at Macys??




My MK said its exclusive to MK. I have seen someone post that it would hit dept stores after 1/31 but haven't seen that. The larger tote version is on Neiman Marcus. I haven't seen it anywhere else in either style or size though. Being that black with raspberry is sold out online and hard to find in stores I paid FP when I found it on Broadway in New York.

I hope it does go to dept stores soon in case I want other colors! Anyone have updates?


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> My MK said its exclusive to MK. I have seen someone post that it would hit dept stores after 1/31 but haven't seen that. The larger tote version is on Neiman Marcus. I haven't seen it anywhere else in either style or size though. Being that black with raspberry is sold out online and hard to find in stores I paid FP when I found it on Broadway in New York.
> 
> I hope it does go to dept stores soon in case I want other colors! Anyone have updates?


Due to limited inventory and colors selling out, if this is going to the department stores (which I think it will eventually), I think it's going to be a while.  NM only had the tote on preorder and not the satchel.  MK uses preorder through NM to determine how much stock to order for certain styles and whether certain styles will have high demand.  I think MK is holding back the satchel for wider distribution until he restocks the colors and fills all prior orders.


----------



## ilysukixD

myluvofbags said:


> Morning all!   Here's some shots I took.  the brown selma is a medium and the deep pink is a large for comparison.


Is this medium or large?


----------



## myluvofbags

ilysukixD said:


> Is this medium or large?



This is the medium.


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> Thank you so much for the comparison shots! I am feeling even more confident about my purchase that is going to be here on Monday. I hope Fed Ex surprises me with an earlier delivery date though lol



Hi paula3boys,  did you get your bag yet?  Post pics when you do and your review!


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> Hi paula3boys,  did you get your bag yet?  Post pics when you do and your review!



Not yet  It better be here today!!


----------



## paula3boys

She just arrived!


----------



## ilysukixD

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2914854
> 
> View attachment 2914855
> 
> She just arrived!




 Love the interior color!! This is the large size?


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2914854
> 
> View attachment 2914855
> 
> She just arrived!



Beautiful!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## paula3boys

ilysukixD said:


> Love the interior color!! This is the large size?



Yes, but it is not huge. I would compare it to about the size of my jet set zip top totes. I will try to take comparison shot later. 

This black with raspberry was so hard to find as it is sold out online and sold out in most stores. I found it in New York on Broadway if anyone is looking.


----------



## paula3boys

Top are compared to jet set zip top tote

Below is compared to EW Hamilton.


----------



## ilysukixD

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2914920
> 
> View attachment 2914921
> 
> Top are compared to jet set zip top tote
> 
> Below is compared to EW Hamilton.
> View attachment 2914928
> 
> View attachment 2914931




It's not that much bigger than the hamilton.... Hmm not sure if I want to medium or large size.... Do you think it's as roomy as the large selma? If so I might get the medium instead....I was planning to purchase via zappos and I don't understand why they charge 398 for the large and I ask CS and they said they aren't planning to sell it as marketing sale prices.... I'm still waiting for the medium size on zappos website


----------



## paula3boys

ilysukixD said:


> It's not that much bigger than the hamilton.... Hmm not sure if I want to medium or large size.... Do you think it's as roomy as the large selma? If so I might get the medium instead....I was planning to purchase via zappos and I don't understand why they charge 398 for the large and I ask CS and they said they aren't planning to sell it as marketing sale prices.... I'm still waiting for the medium size on zappos website




Large is as roomy as large Selma on inside. I'll take some pics


----------



## paula3boys

Compared to large Selma

Selma is wider at base but Greenwich is deep 
I can fit same amount in both from my best guess


----------



## paula3boys

This is how I have her loaded up for now


----------



## ilysukixD

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2915014
> 
> This is how I have her loaded up for now



You said it's available in NYC? The one in Soho?


----------



## paula3boys

ilysukixD said:


> You said it's available in NYC? The one in Soho?




I did phone order at one on Broadway


----------



## AuntJulie

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2915014
> 
> This is how I have her loaded up for now



I love it!!  Congrats my friend!


----------



## paula3boys

AuntJulie said:


> I love it!!  Congrats my friend!



Thank you!


----------



## MeandMK4ever

Greenwich has made it to Macy's. Finally ! They have watermelon with luggage interior. A beauty. Ordered it, got to use a 20% coupon. The only issue was it will not ship for 38 days


----------



## myluvofbags

MeandMK4ever said:


> Greenwich has made it to Macy's. Finally ! They have watermelon with luggage interior. A beauty. Ordered it, got to use a 20% coupon. The only issue was it will not ship for 38 days



Congratulations! 
Which code for 20% off in case anyone else is interested?


----------



## MeandMK4ever

I have a Macy's credit card. But the code I used is XB9LFYJ5TCCI. Hope that it works for anyone interested in using it


----------



## ubo22

MeandMK4ever said:


> I have a Macy's credit card. But the code I used is XB9LFYJ5TCCI. Hope that it works for anyone interested in using it


That's your Star Pass code.  It's exclusive to you and your Macy's account.


----------



## Minkette

I saw the Greenwich in person today. I think it is a bit too small for me.


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> I saw the Greenwich in person today. I think it is a bit too small for me.


The medium or the large?


----------



## Minkette

ubo22 said:


> The medium or the large?


Sales associate said it was the large satchel. Priced at $358


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> Sales associate said it was the large satchel. Priced at $358


Yeah, based on pictures I've seen on TPF and YouTube, I suspected it might be too small for me, too.  According to paula3boys, the large is not much bigger than the Jet Set Zip Top Tote or the e/w Hamilton.


----------



## ilysukixD

Why is MK website selling the Greenwich bag for $298 for Medium and $358 for Large, But other stores like Macys and Zappos are selling the same bag for $358 for Medium and $398 for Large?
What's with the price difference???


----------



## Minkette

ilysukixD said:


> Why is MK website selling the Greenwich bag for $298 for Medium and $358 for Large, But other stores like Macys and Zappos are selling the same bag for $358 for Medium and $398 for Large?
> What's with the price difference???


Check the measurements perhaps? Nordstrom has the large Greenwich for $358


----------



## coivcte

Minkette said:


> Check the measurements perhaps? Nordstrom has the large Greenwich for $358



Minkette, did you put a review of Quilted Miranda Tote video on YouTube? 
If it was you, I love the video and would like to know how the bag is holding up?
I am looking for a Quilted Miranda Tote at the moment but not the Large, I wanted the smaller size, I think its Medium?


----------



## Minkette

coivcte said:


> Minkette, did you put a review of Quilted Miranda Tote video on YouTube?
> If it was you, I love the video and would like to know how the bag is holding up?
> I am looking for a Quilted Miranda Tote at the moment but not the Large, I wanted the smaller size, I think its Medium?


Wasn't me.. I think it another tPFer...

Not sure who tho!

I don't make youtube videos... I do, however, enjoy watching them!


----------



## coivcte

Minkette said:


> Wasn't me.. I think it another tPFer...
> 
> Not sure who tho!
> 
> I don't make youtube videos... I do, however, enjoy watching them!



Sorry the person was also called Minkette and I was thinking....that name look familiar.
Next thing I saw your last post. I thought Bingo!!!!
Sorry for the assumption


----------



## coivcte

Anyone who owns a Large Greenwich, could you kindly post some mod shot of both open and closed style? I would also love to see some comparison photos to some of the popular MK bags such as Selma or Jet Set Zip Top Tote.
I find it very difficult to decide between Medium and Large. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## coivcte

Sorry I just saw paula3boys post on page 3 of this thread where she took some comparison photos of her Large Greenwich with Jet Set Zip Top Tote and the Large Selma.
It appear that the Large Greenwich is slightly bigger than the Jet Set Zip Top Tote, am I correct?

Some mod shots will still be nice.


----------



## paula3boys

coivcte said:


> Anyone who owns a Large Greenwich, could you kindly post some mod shot of both open and closed style? I would also love to see some comparison photos to some of the popular MK bags such as Selma or Jet Set Zip Top Tote.
> I find it very difficult to decide between Medium and Large. Thank you in advance!!



I already posted comparison shots of both those bags and Hamilton in EW on page 3 of this thread. Someone else posted some pics on page 2 of this thread

I don't do mod pics so hopefully someone else will (page 2 has open mod shots)


----------



## coivcte

paula3boys said:


> I already posted comparison shots of both those bags and Hamilton in EW on page 3 of this thread. Someone else posted some pics on page 2 of this thread
> 
> I don't do mod pics so hopefully someone else will



Yes thanks paula3boys, I saw your post with photos after posting my requests.
Am I correct to say that the Large Greenwich is slightly bigger than the Jet Set Zip Top Tote? 
Appreciate that and will wait patiently for others who have mod shots, thanks!!


----------



## paula3boys

coivcte said:


> Yes thanks paula3boys, I saw your post with photos after posting my requests.
> Am I correct to say that the Large Greenwich is slightly bigger than the Jet Set Zip Top Tote?
> Appreciate that and will wait patiently for others who have mod shots, thanks!!



Someone posted open mod shots on page 2.

Yes it is slightly bigger base wise and definitely deeper


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Sorry I just saw paula3boys post on page 3 of this thread where she took some comparison photos of her Large Greenwich with Jet Set Zip Top Tote and the Large Selma.
> It appear that the Large Greenwich is slightly bigger than the Jet Set Zip Top Tote, am I correct?
> 
> Some mod shots will still be nice.


 


paula3boys said:


> I already posted comparison shots of both those bags and Hamilton in EW on page 3 of this thread. Someone else posted some pics on page 2 of this thread
> 
> I don't do mod pics so hopefully someone else will


 
Based on paula3boys' pictures and comments on this thread, the large is really not that large since it's the same size as the jet set zip top tote and the large Selma.  I would expect a tote to be bigger than my large Selma.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> Based on paula3boys' pictures and comments on this thread, the large is really not that large since it's the same size as the jet set zip top tote and the large Selma.  I would expect a tote to be bigger than my large Selma.



Totes come in various sizes though. I think the medium Greenwich should not be called a tote, but the large could be.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Morning all!   Here's some shots I took.  the brown selma is a medium and the deep pink is a large for comparison.



myluvofbags, I think I'm attracted to all your recent purchases.
Every time I like something on the forum, it's you who posted the photos!!
I am considering the Greenwich and steering towards the Medium.
Have you been using this bag and how is it holding up? I meant the leather itself by closing and opening it etc..plus the leather is a little softer than the Selma, does it get bents easily?
Is it comfy to wear on the shoulder using the long strap?


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> Totes come in various sizes though. I think the medium Greenwich should not be called a tote, but the large could be.


Agree.  Personally, I wouldn't purchase a tote smaller than my large Selma, though.  I fill my large Selma up to capacity as it is.  I'd like a bit more room in a tote.


----------



## paula3boys

coivcte said:


> myluvofbags, I think I'm attracted to all your recent purchases.
> Every time I like something on the forum, it's you who posted the photos!!
> I am considering the Greenwich and steering towards the Medium.
> Have you been using this bag and how is it holding up? I meant the leather itself by closing and opening it etc..plus the leather is a little softer than the Selma, does it get bents easily?
> Is it comfy to wear on the shoulder using the long strap?



It is softer and looks like it would keep bends when you convert it, but it doesn't. I have been wearing mine nonstop since I got it. Most the time I have it as tote look, but if I go to stores where I am wanting more security, I close it to the satchel style. It pops right back out and no indentations are seen when I put it back to tote style!

It is comfortable on the shoulder or crossbody. I don't carry it by the handles much at all. I have a bad shoulder plus my shoulders are shaped to where it is hard to keep some bags on there without sliding off. This works great for me though.

By the way, this style is the only one I have EVER paid full price for (due to it being sold out in my color combo and very hard to find). I don't regret it either


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> Based on paula3boys' pictures and comments on this thread, the large is really not that large since it's the same size as the jet set zip top tote and the large Selma.  I would expect a tote to be bigger than my large Selma.



I am only 150 cm and the Medium Selma suits me more than the Large Selma.
I have sold all my Large Selma for that reason. 
I do own a Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Grape and by putting it near my heap (trying to imagine a. Large Greenwich carried using long strap), it looked a bit funny for that size.


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> I am only 150 cm and the Medium Selma suits me more than the Large Selma.
> I have sold all my Large Selma for that reason.
> I do own a Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Grape and by putting it near my heap (trying to imagine a. Large Greenwich carried using long strap), it looked a bit funny for that size.


Funny in that you think a large Greenwich would be too big for you?


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> Based on paula3boys' pictures and comments on this thread, the large is really not that large since it's the same size as the jet set zip top tote and the large Selma.  I would expect a tote to be bigger than my large Selma.





paula3boys said:


> It is softer and looks like it would keep bends when you convert it, but it doesn't. I have been wearing mine nonstop since I got it. Most the time I have it as tote look, but if I go to stores where I am wanting more security, I close it to the satchel style. It pops right back out and no indentations are seen when I put it back to tote style!
> 
> It is comfortable on the shoulder or crossbody. I don't carry it by the handles much at all. I have a bad shoulder plus my shoulders are shaped to where it is hard to keep some bags on there without sliding off. This works great for me though.
> 
> By the way, this style is the only one I have EVER paid full price for (due to it being sold out in my color combo and very hard to find). I don't regret it either



Thank you so much for the information and I am very tempted to buy it at full price too.
The store here in Australia is currently out of stock of the Medium and they have no Large.
I am waiting for the Medium to be restocked and probably have to snatch it when they come in at full price 
I wish I could try on the Large in person before deciding but can I wait that long?!


----------



## paula3boys

coivcte said:


> Thank you so much for the information and I am very tempted to buy it at full price too.
> The store here in Australia is currently out of stock of the Medium and they have no Large.
> I am waiting for the Medium to be restocked and probably have to snatch it when they come in at full price
> I wish I could try on the Large in person before deciding but can I wait that long?!



Did you watch the YouTube videos of reveals/reviews that I posted earlier in the thread? There is also another one that I didn't post because the teenager was annoying to me, but her video is a medium and she shows the stuff she carries in it. If you mute her, it is easier to watch IMO lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2qIz5FaH34


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> Funny in that you think a large Greenwich would be too big for you?



Lol.....you don't think so?  I am worried it might be too big for me.


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> Did you watch the YouTube videos of reveals/reviews that I posted earlier in the thread? There is also another one that I didn't post because the teenager was annoying to me, but her video is a medium and she shows the stuff she carries in it. If you mute her, it is easier to watch IMO lol


I saw that one, too!  LOL!  I had to stop it mid-way because she was so annoying!


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Lol.....you don't think so?  I am worried it might be too big for me.


I was just confused by your last post.  If you carry a medium Selma, then you'll probably do better with the medium Greenwich.  Unless you like your totes bigger than your handbags like I do.  In that case, you should get the large Greenwich.


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> Funny in that you think a large Greenwich would be too big for you?





ubo22 said:


> I was just confused by your last post.  If you carry a medium Selma, then you'll probably do better with the medium Greenwich.  Unless you like your totes bigger than your handbags like I do.  In that case, you should get the large Greenwich.



Hard to describe but I think I like the Medium Greenwich opened up.
When it's closed, the Medium looks like a tiny little box which is a bit out of proportion?!
That makes me worry as I would love to wear it both ways.


----------



## coivcte

paula3boys said:


> Did you watch the YouTube videos of reveals/reviews that I posted earlier in the thread? There is also another one that I didn't post because the teenager was annoying to me, but her video is a medium and she shows the stuff she carries in it. If you mute her, it is easier to watch IMO lol
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2qIz5FaH34



Yeah I have seen all the YouTube videos on Greenwich.
Lol....I know which video you are talking about, it's from the girl call Mia I think.
All the video show the Greenwich opened up most of the time and they are close up shots.

I am pretty sure capacity wise, I have no problem with both sizes.
I am after mod shot as I am worried about the look when it's (i) closed in the Medium and the Large, and (ii) opened in the Large on the shoulder using the long strap.


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> myluvofbags, I think I'm attracted to all your recent purchases.
> Every time I like something on the forum, it's you who posted the photos!!
> I am considering the Greenwich and steering towards the Medium.
> Have you been using this bag and how is it holding up? I meant the leather itself by closing and opening it etc..plus the leather is a little softer than the Selma, does it get bents easily?
> Is it comfy to wear on the shoulder using the long strap?



Lol, thanks,  it's really hard when there are so many beautiful bags!  I have used it only a few times so far as I rotate bags often.   The leather is pliable and has give to it which I like.   I have used it both ways and so far no bending and I use it on my shoulder comfortably


----------



## lashazzy

I saw the grey color in the MK store today. [emoji7]


----------



## coivcte

paula3boys said:


> Did you watch the YouTube videos of reveals/reviews that I posted earlier in the thread? There is also another one that I didn't post because the teenager was annoying to me, but her video is a medium and she shows the stuff she carries in it. If you mute her, it is easier to watch IMO lol
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2qIz5FaH34





lashazzy said:


> I saw the grey color in the MK store today. [emoji7]



I like the grey too.
Which size do you prefer?


----------



## paula3boys

coivcte said:


> I like the grey too.
> Which size do you prefer?



I want to see the grey in person!

I prefer the large. I tried both in the store before I bought mine.


----------



## PinkKelly

I absolutely love my large pink Greenwich bag. I got the matching wallet last week at the Michael Kors store on sale from $98 to $68.


----------



## AuntJulie

Ack!  I watched that video and she was a bit annoying!  Whatever happened to a kid being just a kid?!


----------



## coivcte

Wondering why it is taking so long for the Greenwich to be released into department stores.
I couldn't decide between the Large and Medium


----------



## MeandMK4ever

I wondered the same thing about it being released in dept. stores. My patience was running tight with this beauty. I was on the verge of paying full price from MK. The one I did order is set to ship on April 20th. Fingers crossed ! woot:


----------



## smileydimples

Did anyone find out if macys medium they have listed online is actually a medium or large ?


----------



## lashazzy

coivcte said:


> I like the grey too.
> Which size do you prefer?


I like the medium size.


----------



## Sl0thbear

Theyre in some department stores in Canada such as Holts.


----------



## bagshoemisses

Here she is, she's finally home. I call her Blackberry. Lol I just love how the bag transforms and interior pop color.


----------



## paula3boys

bagshoemisses said:


> Here she is, she's finally home. I call her Blackberry. Lol I just love how the bag transforms and interior pop color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2948313
> View attachment 2948314
> View attachment 2948315
> View attachment 2948316
> View attachment 2948318




Where did you find her?


----------



## bagshoemisses

paula3boys said:


> Where did you find her?




At Michael Kors boutique store.


----------



## coivcte

Finally.....mix emotion......

I was so glad that my MK boutique had both the Medium and Large size to compare.
The Large is way too bulky and big for me physically. 
No way I could have carried the Large around as I am only 5 feet tall.


----------



## 2 stars

coivcte said:


> Finally.....mix emotion......
> 
> I was so glad that my MK boutique had both the Medium and Large size to compare.
> The Large is way too bulky and big for me physically.
> No way I could have carried the Large around as I am only 5 feet tall.



Pretty! What color is the interior?


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> Pretty! What color is the interior?



Purple and I love it!


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Purple and I love it!



Purple?   I love purple!   That must look so nice with the grey color.


----------



## smileydimples

bagshoemisses said:


> At Michael Kors boutique store.



I wanted this bag so bad but I dont see it in my store, do they have more?


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> I wanted this bag so bad but I dont see it in my store, do they have more?




They have been sold out and very hard to find. I got mine from NY store


----------



## smileydimples

MeandMK4ever said:


> Greenwich has made it to Macy's. Finally ! They have watermelon with luggage interior. A beauty. Ordered it, got to use a 20% coupon. The only issue was it will not ship for 38 days



Did you get your purse yet ? I saw that combo at my store it's beautiful


----------



## ubo22

I just read that the white/black, black/white, and black/raspberry color combos in this bag are exclusive to MK stores and MK online until June 30th.


----------



## HeatherL

ubo22 said:


> I just read that the white/black, black/white, and black/raspberry color combos in this bag are exclusive to MK stores and MK online until June 30th.




I am trying to wait patiently for the pearl grey/purple to be released to department stores in hopes to get this on sale!!!  Was there any mention of that color combo?


----------



## ubo22

HeatherL said:


> I am trying to wait patiently for the pearl grey/purple to be released to department stores in hopes to get this on sale!!!  Was there any mention of that color combo?


No.  The retailers choose which color combos they want to sell.  The MK site listed the black/white, white/black, and black/raspberry as exclusives to MK until June 30th.


----------



## HeatherL

ubo22 said:


> No.  The retailers choose which color combos they want to sell.  The MK site listed the black/white, white/black, and black/raspberry as exclusives to MK until June 30th.




Thank you for the reply!  
I guess I'll just have to wait it out for as long as I can, until I can't take it anymore and have to pay full price....


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> Thank you for the reply!
> I guess I'll just have to wait it out for as long as I can, until I can't take it anymore and have to pay full price....



Unless you buy one during friends and family and exchange for the grey when it comes out &#128522; that way you get the sale price


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Unless you buy one during friends and family and exchange for the grey when it comes out &#128522; that way you get the sale price


That would work, except there is no guarantee that the department store where she buys the bag will get it in stock in the grey color.


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> Unless you buy one during friends and family and exchange for the grey when it comes out &#128522; that way you get the sale price



That really is a good idea but like ubo22 mentioned, not sure if and/or when the dept store would get it.  I'm also not sure how long I'd have to exchange it either.  So I guess it's back to the original plan on waiting as long as I can...


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> That really is a good idea but like ubo22 mentioned, not sure if and/or when the dept store would get it.  I'm also not sure how long I'd have to exchange it either.  So I guess it's back to the original plan on waiting as long as I can...



You have six months to exchange it but totally understand you take that chance of them not getting it


----------



## HeatherL

Thanks for the info.  Wow 6 months is a good length of time but I'd never be able to keep a bag that long without using her &#128515; (even if it's not my ultimate color choice).  I did place a pre-sale for the aquamarine large Selma thru Macy's and will be picking her up on 4/26.  I hope this helps me thru the waiting game for my large pearl/grey Greenwich!


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> Thanks for the info.  Wow 6 months is a good length of time but I'd never be able to keep a bag that long without using her &#128515; (even if it's not my ultimate color choice).  I did place a pre-sale for the aquamarine large Selma thru Macy's and will be picking her up on 4/26.  I hope this helps me thru the waiting game for my large pearl/grey Greenwich!


Oh congrats that's such a pretty bag


----------



## DreaDuhhh

$100 of the Greenwich in heritage blue on MK site!


----------



## omri

DreaDuhhh said:


> $100 of the Greenwich in heritage blue on MK site!



Great deal.Bought my there  In medium size.


----------



## smileydimples

omri said:


> Great deal.Bought my there  In medium size.



I really like this one, thought about getting it myself, super cute CONGRATS!!!


----------



## omri

smileydimples said:


> I really like this one, thought about getting it myself, super cute CONGRATS!!!



Thanks


----------



## Minkette

White and Aqua


----------



## paula3boys

Minkette said:


> White and Aqua




Love the Aqua interior as it makes me think of Tiffany. I won't do white bags though


----------



## Minkette

paula3boys said:


> Love the Aqua interior as it makes me think of Tiffany. I won't do white bags though



LOL... me either! It would be white for about 15 seconds.


----------



## paula3boys

Minkette said:


> LOL... me either! It would be white for about 15 seconds.




Lol!


----------



## Minkette

Made a video featuring the Large Greenwich....

https://youtu.be/EHBUtNYwNKY


----------



## zakksmommy1984

I always thought no white bags for me either but fell in love with this color and the silver hardware made it even better. This is the medium tote got it at Macy's haven't seen it online at all yet though only the large. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 and compared to the Hamilton 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 pretty close in size.


----------



## babysunshine

Love this design! I want a black one but the medium looks small to me. Hope MK has large in black!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Would you ladies be so kind as to post some of your lovely Greenwich bags in our new reference library?? We have been posting shots of the inside as well, which helps our authenticators. Many of us have been working really hard on the library. It is fun! We already have over 600 bags posted there in just  a few days since it began!


----------



## paula3boys

Minkette said:


> Made a video featuring the Large Greenwich....
> 
> https://youtu.be/EHBUtNYwNKY




I liked your review!


----------



## Minkette

paula3boys said:


> I liked your review!


Thank you!


----------



## smileydimples

I got a medium black and a large blue greenwich today with it being on sale ... I hope I don't regret getting the medium size in one of them .. I just thought it would be nice to have both sizes those who have medium can you fit a lot in it, is it like s medium selma ?


----------



## omri

smileydimples said:


> I got a medium black and a large blue greenwich today with it being on sale ... I hope I don't regret getting the medium size in one of them .. I just thought it would be nice to have both sizes those who have medium can you fit a lot in it, is it like s medium selma ?



I have medium....It's not too big...so you can't put a lot of stuff into it and yes, I think it's like medium selma with a different shape  .With large it would be more comfortable.


----------



## Daniellef1989

Hi wondered if anyone can help as I can't decide whether to get blush medium ava or black greenwich as there both beautiful bags??


----------



## smileydimples

AuntJulie said:


> I would definitely have a purse organizer with stiff bottom made especially for the bag. That might keep it from wrinkling. I love my purse organizer. I bought it off Etsy.



What seller did you buy from and which one I bought a large grey , navy and a small black with chilli . I really want raspberry before it's gone but I wonder if the color is a little different than my gold Sutton


----------



## smileydimples

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I always thought no white bags for me either but fell in love with this color and the silver hardware made it even better. This is the medium tote got it at Macy's haven't seen it online at all yet though only the large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975520
> View attachment 2975521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and compared to the Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty close in size.


I love your white, I want one but scared of white how is yours holding up , do you find it easy to clean


----------



## smileydimples

Well this just happened this evening after work after lusting  over her I decided to take back my black and white selma (still have too) that way I can justify this purchase especially since I want a blush handbag and a pale blue riley ... I was
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 so against a white bag but since the leather is different on this bag I am hoping it's easier to maintain and clean!! So meet my adoptive baby ... Baby Greenwhich [emoji64] she is such a big baby, but so pretty love the inside color. If there was one white bag I wanted this would be it [emoji162][emoji162][emoji162][emoji162]


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Well this just happened this evening after work after lusting  over her I decided to take back my black and white selma (still have too) that way I can justify this purchase especially since I want a blush handbag and a pale blue riley ... I was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005394
> View attachment 3005395
> View attachment 3005396
> View attachment 3005397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so against a white bag but since the leather is different on this bag I am hoping it's easier to maintain and clean!! So meet my adoptive baby ... Baby Greenwhich [emoji64] she is such a big baby, but so pretty love the inside color. If there was one white bag I wanted this would be it [emoji162][emoji162][emoji162][emoji162]




Love the white with silver hardware and interior. So perfect for summer!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Well this just happened this evening after work after lusting  over her I decided to take back my black and white selma (still have too) that way I can justify this purchase especially since I want a blush handbag and a pale blue riley ... I was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005394
> View attachment 3005395
> View attachment 3005396
> View attachment 3005397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so against a white bag but since the leather is different on this bag I am hoping it's easier to maintain and clean!! So meet my adoptive baby ... Baby Greenwhich [emoji64] she is such a big baby, but so pretty love the inside color. If there was one white bag I wanted this would be it [emoji162][emoji162][emoji162][emoji162]


That really is,  a pretty bag! I would have that messed up in a week! lol! I love the turquoise contrast on the white! So pretty! I like that outer front pocket too! I think I asked this before about the Greenwhich, but just to double check, this has a longer detachable strap, right? This bag would be so great for traveling and vacations, because you can wear it two ways. You could pack less yet appear to be wearing a different bag for different outings. I love bags that are multifunctional like this. If I ever break down and get a saffiano bag, this might be the one! Really nice!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> That really is a pretty bag! I would have that messed up in a week! lol! I love the turquoise contrast on the white! So pretty! I like that outer front pocket too! I think I asked this before about the Greenwhich, but just to double check, this has a longer detachable strap, right? This bag would be so great for traveling and vacations, because you can wear it two ways. You could pack less yet appear to be wearing a different bag for different outings. . I love bags that are multifunctional like this. If I ever break down and get a saffiano bag, this might be the one! Really nice!



Yes it does have a detachable longer strap&#128522;&#128522; yes it's so multi functional that's why I love it I also have grey comming with the purple inside &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; Drool  thank you .. If you do get one I do recommend it &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Love the white with silver hardware and interior. So perfect for summer!!



Yes that's why this darn baby twisted my arm &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Yes it does have a detachable longer strap&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; yes it's so multi functional that's why I love it I also have grey comming with the purple inside &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; Drool  thank you .. If you do get one I do recommend it &#9786;&#65039;


Oooohhh! Grey and purple sounds gorgeous! Think how great that will be in the fall, too! Wow! I like to wear a lot of burgundy with grey , so I know the purple looks great too! In fact I have my living room in a light grey and burgundy. Burgundy is borderline purple, don't you think? What shade of purple is it? Is it the pearl grey? I should look it up. That sounds very interesting and would look great in my living room when I'm not using it! lol! Just kidding! I do use a couple of my bags as decorations in my bedroom, seriously!

How's THIS for a night stand flower vase? LMAO!! This is what you call , 'seriously bag crazy!'  lol!


----------



## marcott2

im so on the fence and hoping someone can help me decide......Michael kors store is practically giving away the gray/purple, raspberry/mandarine, navy/turquoise, luggage/madarine........since 50% for memorial day 25%+ 25%.........BUT Im in love with the black/raspberry......with  NO DISCOUNT. Ugh, they said only seasonal color are reduced.......thus black is annual. thoughts?? I don't buy Michael kors on sale ever as seems like all bags go on sale at some point.......but is it worth it to pay full price......my second and third option is luggage or raspberry (pinks my fav color.....but I have a raspberry Dillon croc and cant get myself to use it at work......so sorta afraid to buy another raspberry. any thoughts to my dilemma would be appreciated. TIA


----------



## AuntJulie

I would get the navy/turquoise one. It's a beautiful bag but full price?  My first MK was full price. All the rest I've gotten on sale. 

You can probably get it at Belk when they customer appreciation sales with 25% off all of the handbags.


----------



## keishapie1973

marcott2 said:


> im so on the fence and hoping someone can help me decide......Michael kors store is practically giving away the gray/purple, raspberry/mandarine, navy/turquoise, luggage/madarine........since 50% for memorial day 25%+ 25%.........BUT Im in love with the black/raspberry......with  NO DISCOUNT. Ugh, they said only seasonal color are reduced.......thus black is annual. thoughts?? I don't buy Michael kors on sale ever as seems like all bags go on sale at some point.......but is it worth it to pay full price......my second and third option is luggage or raspberry (pinks my fav color.....but I have a raspberry Dillon croc and cant get myself to use it at work......so sorta afraid to buy another raspberry. any thoughts to my dilemma would be appreciated. TIA



I would pick the navy. It would be perfect for work and casual wear.....


----------



## ubo22

marcott2 said:


> im so on the fence and hoping someone can help me decide......Michael kors store is practically giving away the gray/purple, raspberry/mandarine, navy/turquoise, luggage/madarine........since 50% for memorial day 25%+ 25%.........BUT Im in love with the black/raspberry......with  NO DISCOUNT. Ugh, they said only seasonal color are reduced.......thus black is annual. thoughts?? I don't buy Michael kors on sale ever as seems like all bags go on sale at some point.......but is it worth it to pay full price......my second and third option is luggage or raspberry (pinks my fav color.....but I have a raspberry Dillon croc and cant get myself to use it at work......so sorta afraid to buy another raspberry. any thoughts to my dilemma would be appreciated. TIA


I would pick gray/purple or navy/turquoise.  Both would work year round.  I would opt out of luggage/mandarin just because I have a luggage Selma.


----------



## HeatherL

marcott2 said:


> im so on the fence and hoping someone can help me decide......Michael kors store is practically giving away the gray/purple, raspberry/mandarine, navy/turquoise, luggage/madarine........since 50% for memorial day 25%+ 25%.........BUT Im in love with the black/raspberry......with  NO DISCOUNT. Ugh, they said only seasonal color are reduced.......thus black is annual. thoughts?? I don't buy Michael kors on sale ever as seems like all bags go on sale at some point.......but is it worth it to pay full price......my second and third option is luggage or raspberry (pinks my fav color.....but I have a raspberry Dillon croc and cant get myself to use it at work......so sorta afraid to buy another raspberry. any thoughts to my dilemma would be appreciated. TIA




I don't see where these are 50% off on the MK website.  I got the grey/purple for 30% off on Tuesday and would love to see if I could get a price adjustment for the difference.  Is the 25% + 25% advertised anywhere?
But to answer your question, the minute I saw the grey I had to have it.  First, I really wanted a grey bag.  Second, it has silver hardware & third, it has purple inside!  I think it's beautiful, but I did see the navy IRL and that's beautiful too.
I held out hoping for a sale (I did get two new bags in between which helped with the wait), but to be honest this is the bag I would have paid full price for if it never went on sale.  Did you check eBay for the color combo you want?  What scares me is the black/raspberry sold out once before and if you don't get it when you can, will this bag "haunt you"?  If you get another color combo will you be satisfied or always wish it was the black/raspberry?  Good luck with your decision and bottom line is the Greenwich is a beautiful bag no matter what color you choose!


----------



## marcott2

Thanks so much for responding.......and yes, the stores, not online are addl 25% off the already reduced prices.......as was told yesterday by a sa. So, go get your price adjustment. 
And i still have my dilemma. To me the black and raspberry pink made me look at this bag with the pics online........alone. Now im trying to justify the other bags as they are on sale.......significantly less and i have never paid full price for an mk bags and usually cant get myself to do so as they seem to have aggressive sales prices in due time if one waits......but the sellout with this bag in black/pink....dont know if they will get to a sale phase as may sell out again.....and just need help....yes, the gray/purple is stunning but not reduced additional 25% online and in my local stores no longer available....so thats out. I was considering the luggage as seems neutral but no sure of the orange interior.......and may have to go navy route. Pink is my fav color but again, i cant get myself to tote my one raspberry croc dillon to work......so, figure a dumb buy for me knowing myself. So.........get on that is like half off today and settle for a color that isnt my first choice or get the black/pink i love but spend nearly 400.00 on an mk bag?! Thats my problem......


----------



## Pinkalicious

marcott2 said:


> Thanks so much for responding.......and yes, the stores, not online are addl 25% off the already reduced prices.......as was told yesterday by a sa. So, go get your price adjustment.
> And i still have my dilemma. To me the black and raspberry pink made me look at this bag with the pics online........alone. Now im trying to justify the other bags as they are on sale.......significantly less and i have never paid full price for an mk bags and usually cant get myself to do so as they seem to have aggressive sales prices in due time if one waits......but the sellout with this bag in black/pink....dont know if they will get to a sale phase as may sell out again.....and just need help....yes, the gray/purple is stunning but not reduced additional 25% online and in my local stores no longer available....so thats out. I was considering the luggage as seems neutral but no sure of the orange interior.......and may have to go navy route. Pink is my fav color but again, i cant get myself to tote my one raspberry croc dillon to work......so, figure a dumb buy for me knowing myself. So.........get on that is like half off today and settle for a color that isnt my first choice or get the black/pink i love but spend nearly 400.00 on an mk bag?! Thats my problem......



Sometimes as much as I love a bag, I wouldn't go for it full price. Unless you were dying to have it then I would say go for it. Usually you would know if you wanted something before it goes away. But it seems like you wouldn't carry the black/pink to work anyway since you are worried about the pink interior showing? Navy is absolutely gorgeous! Is there anything holding you back from navy? I actually like it better because of the interior color!


----------



## marcott2

keishapie1973 said:


> I would pick the navy. It would be perfect for work and casual wear.....


 


ubo22 said:


> I would pick gray/purple or navy/turquoise.  Both would work year round.  I would opt out of luggage/mandarin just because I have a luggage Selma.


 


HeatherL said:


> I don't see where these are 50% off on the MK website.  I got the grey/purple for 30% off on Tuesday and would love to see if I could get a price adjustment for the difference.  Is the 25% + 25% advertised anywhere?
> But to answer your question, the minute I saw the grey I had to have it.  First, I really wanted a grey bag.  Second, it has silver hardware & third, it has purple inside!  I think it's beautiful, but I did see the navy IRL and that's beautiful too.
> I held out hoping for a sale (I did get two new bags in between which helped with the wait), but to be honest this is the bag I would have paid full price for if it never went on sale.  Did you check eBay for the color combo you want?  What scares me is the black/raspberry sold out once before and if you don't get it when you can, will this bag "haunt you"?  If you get another color combo will you be satisfied or always wish it was the black/raspberry?  Good luck with your decision and bottom line is the Greenwich is a beautiful bag no matter what color you choose!


 


Pinkalicious said:


> Sometimes as much as I love a bag, I wouldn't go for it full price. Unless you were dying to have it then I would say go for it. Usually you would know if you wanted something before it goes away. But it seems like you wouldn't carry the black/pink to work anyway since you are worried about the pink interior showing? Navy is absolutely gorgeous! Is there anything holding you back from navy? I actually like it better because of the interior color!


 


actually....Im headed to store now to make a decision......and I LOVE the black because of hot pink interior.....I CANT GET MYSELF TO WEAR AN EXTERIOR BRIGHT PINK COLOR.....but just love this bag with black out and that hot sexy pink inside.....BUT the price is killing me and who knows if will get to sale with that color ever........will go and stare at the others......the luggage is a good choice but the luggage with that mandarine orange im struggling with......who knows.....I need to at least look at them.....maybe I can make a decision in person. I know I will always want the black and the pink though.


----------



## Pinkalicious

marcott2 said:


> actually....Im headed to store now to make a decision......and I LOVE the black because of hot pink interior.....I CANT GET MYSELF TO WEAR AN EXTERIOR BRIGHT PINK COLOR.....but just love this bag with black out and that hot sexy pink inside.....BUT the price is killing me and who knows if will get to sale with that color ever........will go and stare at the others......the luggage is a good choice but the luggage with that mandarine orange im struggling with......who knows.....I need to at least look at them.....maybe I can make a decision in person. I know I will always want the black and the pink though.



Good luck and post pics of what you get


----------



## HeatherL

marcott2 said:


> actually....Im headed to store now to make a decision......and I LOVE the black because of hot pink interior.....I CANT GET MYSELF TO WEAR AN EXTERIOR BRIGHT PINK COLOR.....but just love this bag with black out and that hot sexy pink inside.....BUT the price is killing me and who knows if will get to sale with that color ever........will go and stare at the others......the luggage is a good choice but the luggage with that mandarine orange im struggling with......who knows.....I need to at least look at them.....maybe I can make a decision in person. I know I will always want the black and the pink though.




Good luck, it is a hard decision.
But I really want to thank you for sharing the extra 25% off today.  I just got back from Michael Kors with my price adjustment.  I got the large Greenwich (grey/purple) for a total of $187.95!  I was also able to walk away without another purchase which is still killing me [emoji3]
Let's us know what you decide!


----------



## smileydimples

marcott2 said:


> Thanks so much for responding.......and yes, the stores, not online are addl 25% off the already reduced prices.......as was told yesterday by a sa. So, go get your price adjustment.
> And i still have my dilemma. To me the black and raspberry pink made me look at this bag with the pics online........alone. Now im trying to justify the other bags as they are on sale.......significantly less and i have never paid full price for an mk bags and usually cant get myself to do so as they seem to have aggressive sales prices in due time if one waits......but the sellout with this bag in black/pink....dont know if they will get to a sale phase as may sell out again.....and just need help....yes, the gray/purple is stunning but not reduced additional 25% online and in my local stores no longer available....so thats out. I was considering the luggage as seems neutral but no sure of the orange interior.......and may have to go navy route. Pink is my fav color but again, i cant get myself to tote my one raspberry croc dillon to work......so, figure a dumb buy for me knowing myself. So.........get on that is like half off today and settle for a color that isnt my first choice or get the black/pink i love but spend nearly 400.00 on an mk bag?! Thats my problem......



I had to order mine from a different store do I have to call that store or can I go to a local store for price adjustment


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> I had to order mine from a different store do I have to call that store or can I go to a local store for price adjustment




I ordered mine from a different store and had the price adjustment done at my local store.  I don't think it matters as long as you have your receipt.


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> I ordered mine from a different store and had the price adjustment done at my local store.  I don't think it matters as long as you have your receipt.



Thank you I'm going to my local store today &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## CocoChannel

Does anyone know how long the MK Summer sale is going?


----------



## ubo22

marcott2 said:


> actually....Im headed to store now to make a decision......and I LOVE the black because of hot pink interior.....I CANT GET MYSELF TO WEAR AN EXTERIOR BRIGHT PINK COLOR.....but just love this bag with black out and that hot sexy pink inside.....BUT the price is killing me and who knows if will get to sale with that color ever........will go and stare at the others......the luggage is a good choice but the luggage with that mandarine orange im struggling with......who knows.....I need to at least look at them.....maybe I can make a decision in person. I know I will always want the black and the pink though.


If you really love the black/pink combo then I would hold out for that one.  I wouldn't, however, pay full price yet.  That color combo is exclusive to MK only until June 30th.  After that, there is a chance it will be released to department stores.  You could risk missing out on it, though, so it's really up to you.  If you MUST have it, then I'd pay full price and get it.


----------



## ubo22

CocoChannel said:


> Does anyone know how long the MK Summer sale is going?


None of the MK ads say when it ends.


----------



## smileydimples

Oh I have been bad got my price adjustment ended up leaving with medium greenwhich in raspberry , mandarin and a pale blue cindy !!! Oh trouble big time !!!


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> Oh I have been bad got my price adjustment ended up leaving with medium greenwhich in raspberry , mandarin and a pale blue cindy !!! Oh trouble big time !!!




Yay on your price adjustment and your new additions!  I was very tempted as well and still don't know how I left empty handed!


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> Yay on your price adjustment and your new additions!  I was very tempted as well and still don't know how I left empty handed!



Thank you &#128522;&#128522; oh you were so good but Awww I don't know how either ... I'm so bad that I thought about going back and getting navy &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; I have purse issues and great prices kill me. The prices on the mediums were so good and I figured they would be great when I didn't need something to big either


----------



## marcott2

smileydimples said:


> Oh I have been bad got my price adjustment ended up leaving with medium greenwhich in raspberry , mandarin and a pale blue cindy !!! Oh trouble big time !!!


 


HeatherL said:


> Yay on your price adjustment and your new additions!  I was very tempted as well and still don't know how I left empty handed!






uh oh...sorry Smileydimples! I didn't mean to invoke a buying spree....but if one does...this should be today......and I LEFT WITH NO BAG!! I exercised serious willpower and im holding out for either the black satchel with pink interior to go on sale at some point OR WHEN IT HITS DEPT STORES.......OR I just may get the black with red interior TOTE online..... as it is a couple of inches longer in width at the bottom and truly am I big bag gal.....I couldn't believe how small this bag is, even in the large........so, that compounded my hesitation. I travel for work weekly and wanted a travel work bag, don't think the satchel can cut it and even the tote was pretty small for my needs. WE WILL SEE THOUGH. I KNOW I WANT THE BLACK WITH PINK INTERIOR. 
AS FAR AS THE SALE, THE SA'S WERE NOTIFIED SUNDAY (YESTERDAY) THAT ALL SALE ITEMS WERE AN ADDITIONAL 25% OFF AND THAT IS IN STORE ONLY........GAL HELPING ME SAID THIS ALMOST NEVER HAPPENS AS CAME FROM CORPORATE AND WAS LITERALLY A SURPRISE.....AND SHE DROPPED $1000.00 TODAY AS A RESULT HERSELF. HA. So, for those on the west side of the United States.....go hit it as theres still several more shopping hours.....THANKS LADIES, for talking sense in me......as that did give me the willpower to wait and get what I truly want AND NOT PAY FULL PRICE.


----------



## marcott2

oh, I forgot to share....I didn't leave totally empty handed! I did cave in to a gold runway watch with a baby pink/rose goldish face for 131.00!!!  That made my memorial day.....though I need another watch even less than I need another handbag. ha


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Oh I have been bad got my price adjustment ended up leaving with medium greenwhich in raspberry , mandarin and a pale blue cindy !!! Oh trouble big time !!!




Ahh smileydimples please post pics!! which bags are u keeping and which are you returning? Need to see a full collection pic!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

marcott2 said:


> oh, I forgot to share....I didn't leave totally empty handed! I did cave in to a gold runway watch with a baby pink/rose goldish face for 131.00!!!  That made my memorial day.....though I need another watch even less than I need another handbag. ha




Would love a gold watch! I only have a white MK watch and a rose gold with pink face. 

Thankfully don't need any new bags as I just got a bunch of new ones lately and none of the ones I bought are part of this sale. So I'm safe!! Not going to go cuz I know I'll come out with a watch haha

Can't wait to see everyone's hauls!


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> Thank you [emoji4][emoji4] oh you were so good but Awww I don't know how either ... I'm so bad that I thought about going back and getting navy [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] I have purse issues and great prices kill me. The prices on the mediums were so good and I figured they would be great when I didn't need something to big either




Well I'm not that good anymore.....  I just ordered the large Hamilton Traveler in luggage thru Macy's.  I've wanted this bag for so long and could never chose a color.  Today is the last day for 20% off sale prices at Macy's and only the luggage was left so I went for it because I thought it was gone for good a while back.  So much for being strong as I was planning on getting the dark dune large Selma near Fall.  Now I hope this luggage color will satisfy my dune dune "need".  Yes, I completely understand handbag issues


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh smileydimples please post pics!! which bags are u keeping and which are you returning? Need to see a full collection pic!!!



I sure will I took back my large blue greenwich at macys since I had bought all these but since the price of medium  is so good I may buy medium navy .. Getting the price adjustment on my large grey helped a lot plus I had a 20 gift card 
Now I have medium black, raspberry, mandarin large grey and large white ... Maybe medium navy 
Oh trouble these are all keepers I'm just so chicken of my white but she's to die for to look at &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I'll just have to protect it really well


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> Well I'm not that good anymore.....  I just ordered the large Hamilton Traveler in luggage thru Macy's.  I've wanted this bag for so long and could never chose a color.  Today is the last day for 20% off sale prices at Macy's and only the luggage was left so I went for it because I thought it was gone for good a while back.  So much for being strong as I was planning on getting the dark dune large Selma near Fall.  Now I hope this luggage color will satisfy my dune dune "need".  Yes, I completely understand handbag issues



Haha your so cute !! I can't wait for you to show it off!! Must important thing is you got what you really wanted luggage is a great color I have two purses in in ... That's why I didn't get it in greenwhich &#128521; its so nice to share the love of purses with everyone here !!&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## paula3boys

I ordered my bag from New York store by phone. Can I get price adjust by phone do you think? Purse hasn't even arrived yet!


----------



## HeatherL

paula3boys said:


> I ordered my bag from New York store by phone. Can I get price adjust by phone do you think? Purse hasn't even arrived yet!




I would def give it a shot.  If they let you order by phone I don't know how they could deny the price adjustment.  Good luck!


----------



## paula3boys

HeatherL said:


> I ordered mine from a different store and had the price adjustment done at my local store.  I don't think it matters as long as you have your receipt.




Did you go with actual bag and receipt in hand or ? My bag hasn't arrived yet but I have email receipt


----------



## paula3boys

HeatherL said:


> I would def give it a shot.  If they let you order by phone I don't know how they could deny the price adjustment.  Good luck!




I'm gonna try when I'm off hold with my stupid cell carrier trying to fix their repeated messes lol


----------



## HeatherL

paula3boys said:


> Did you go with actual bag and receipt in hand or ? My bag hasn't arrived yet but I have email receipt




Just my receipt in hand & no issues.


----------



## paula3boys

marcott2 said:


> im so on the fence and hoping someone can help me decide......Michael kors store is practically giving away the gray/purple, raspberry/mandarine, navy/turquoise, luggage/madarine........since 50% for memorial day 25%+ 25%.........BUT Im in love with the black/raspberry......with  NO DISCOUNT. Ugh, they said only seasonal color are reduced.......thus black is annual. thoughts?? I don't buy Michael kors on sale ever as seems like all bags go on sale at some point.......but is it worth it to pay full price......my second and third option is luggage or raspberry (pinks my fav color.....but I have a raspberry Dillon croc and cant get myself to use it at work......so sorta afraid to buy another raspberry. any thoughts to my dilemma would be appreciated. TIA




My store had that color combo on sale 30% off so why would t yours? I wish I would've waited to get mine but bought it fp months ago when it was sold out online and in stores at the time


----------



## HeatherL

paula3boys said:


> I'm gonna try when I'm off hold with my stupid cell carrier trying to fix their repeated messes lol




Good luck and let's us know how you make out!


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Did you go with actual bag and receipt in hand or ? My bag hasn't arrived yet but I have email receipt



I just brought my ereceipt in at mine and they price adjusted it


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> My store had that color combo on sale 30% off so why would t yours? I wish I would've waited to get mine but bought it fp months ago when it was sold out online and in stores at the time



Other stores I was at did not and online also didn't or I would have bought it 
So I have medium black with chili from macys


----------



## smileydimples

ohhhh I have been more bad look what I just left with I have a rainbow of greenwich


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3008446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh I have been more bad look what I just left with I have a rainbow of greenwich




Beautiful bag! I must say that one tempted me too!  Enjoy!


----------



## smileydimples

Here she is navy blue with heritage blue inside 
Medium navy Greenwich 
Couldn't pass up 156.00 for her 
I will take pictures of my others later they are hiding in the car [emoji13][emoji13][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Pinkalicious

HeatherL said:


> Well I'm not that good anymore.....  I just ordered the large Hamilton Traveler in luggage thru Macy's.  I've wanted this bag for so long and could never chose a color.  Today is the last day for 20% off sale prices at Macy's and only the luggage was left so I went for it because I thought it was gone for good a while back.  So much for being strong as I was planning on getting the dark dune large Selma near Fall.  Now I hope this luggage color will satisfy my dune dune "need".  Yes, I completely understand handbag issues




Hamilton traveler is perfect, especially in luggage! Congrats! unfortunately I think you still need dark dune some time down the road [emoji14] because dark dune is so unique!! But I'm sure you can find one even a year from now if needed. Enjoy the hamilton traveler!!



smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3008446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh I have been more bad look what I just left with I have a rainbow of greenwich




Ooh giiiiirl!! At least u got em all on sale right? Lol now u really need to do a collection pic! Maybe when u get your new bags in the mail


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Hamilton traveler is perfect, especially in luggage! Congrats! unfortunately I think you still need dark dune some time down the road [emoji14] because dark dune is so unique!! But I'm sure you can find one even a year from now if needed. Enjoy the hamilton traveler!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh giiiiirl!! At least u got em all on sale right? Lol now u really need to do a collection pic! Maybe when u get your new bags in the mail



Oooohhhhhh girl is correct yup at least they were on sale &#128540;
I went back into the store hiding my face giggling when I went back for navy. I love the girls at Oakridge I can always talk to them without feeling pressured. So totally il understood my purse craze because they were buying too


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> Hamilton traveler is perfect, especially in luggage! Congrats! unfortunately I think you still need dark dune some time down the road [emoji14] because dark dune is so unique!! But I'm sure you can find one even a year from now if needed. Enjoy the hamilton traveler!!
> 
> Thank you, but I'm nervous.  I went back to look on Macy's site again & it's showing sold out.  Have to wait to see if it will be cancelled or if it does get sent, will it be a return in not so good condition.  The order notice claims shipping on the 28th.  And yes, I'm trying to fool myself but I do think a dark dune Selma will be "needed" around the Fall timeframe (if I can hold off that long)!


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3008452
> View attachment 3008453
> View attachment 3008454
> View attachment 3008455
> View attachment 3008456
> 
> Here she is navy blue with heritage blue inside
> Medium navy Greenwich
> Couldn't pass up 156.00 for her
> I will take pictures of my others later they are hiding in the car [emoji13][emoji13][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]




I can't wait to see a collection pic!


----------



## paula3boys

HeatherL said:


> Good luck and let's us know how you make out!




At first they didn't want to as they said they were told no price adjustments on sale to sale only regular price to sale. I also didn't know their price adjustment period is only 7 days! Anyway I got an adjustment on the wallet and Greenwich I bought for a total of about $100 back so I'm thankful for reading this thread! That helps take away the sting of paying fp on raspberry/black Greenwich 3 months ago! Lol


----------



## HeatherL

paula3boys said:


> At first they didn't want to as they said they were told no price adjustments on sale to sale only regular price to sale. I also didn't know their price adjustment period is only 7 days! Anyway I got an adjustment on the wallet and Greenwich I bought for a total of about $100 back so I'm thankful for reading this thread! That helps take away the sting of paying fp on raspberry/black Greenwich 3 months ago! Lol




Excellent!  And yes I also only found out about this thru tPF!!  I got my bag last Tuesday so I was one day away from being denied.  Gotta love price adjustments [emoji3]


----------



## paula3boys

HeatherL said:


> Excellent!  And yes I also only found out about this thru tPF!!  I got my bag last Tuesday so I was one day away from being denied.  Gotta love price adjustments [emoji3]




Does anyone know if the additional 25% that was on the 30% in stores only will be lasting after today or not?


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> I can't wait to see a collection pic!



My grey Greenwich should be delivered Thursday !! I can't wait that way I can take a group pic of them


----------



## HeatherL

paula3boys said:


> Does anyone know if the additional 25% that was on the 30% in stores only will be lasting after today or not?




The extra 25% off is today only.


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Does anyone know if the additional 25% that was on the 30% in stores only will be lasting after today or not?



My girls told me today was the last day for it when I went in today  .. I hope they extend it longer such great buys !!


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> At first they didn't want to as they said they were told no price adjustments on sale to sale only regular price to sale. I also didn't know their price adjustment period is only 7 days! Anyway I got an adjustment on the wallet and Greenwich I bought for a total of about $100 back so I'm thankful for reading this thread! That helps take away the sting of paying fp on raspberry/black Greenwich 3 months ago! Lol



That's terrible my girls at my store did it without any issues , I'm sorry yours gave you a hard time  but I'm thankful you were able to every little bit helps and yeah that it helped for yours black one. I love your black with raspberry I wanted that so bad but I didn't see mine on sale everywhere I looked.


----------



## paula3boys

The stock was so different in sale section when I went for adjustment today compared to last week so the sale definitely helped them! I didn't see anything I had to have but thought if it was tomorrow to I may find something lol. Good thing it didn't!


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> My grey Greenwich should be delivered Thursday !! I can't wait that way I can take a group pic of them




If I could ever get through to the store in NY I'd have tracking to know when mine will be here! I can't wait!


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> That's terrible my girls at my store did it without any issues , I'm sorry yours gave you a hard time  but I'm thankful you were able to every little bit helps and yeah that it helped for yours black one. I love your black with raspberry I wanted that so bad but I didn't see mine on sale everywhere I looked.




It was in my store last week on sale but today it was gone. I was bummed it was on sale because when I got mine three months ago it sold out so I felt better about my one and only fp purse of any brand lol


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> If I could ever get through to the store in NY I'd have tracking to know when mine will be here! I can't wait!



I asked for them to give me s tracking number so they emailed it to me so maybe you can call them when they are open and asked them too I bet you'll get yours Friday since I think you bought yours a day after mine


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> I asked for them to give me s tracking number so they emailed it to me so maybe you can call them when they are open and asked them too I bet you'll get yours Friday since I think you bought yours a day after mine




Mine is going from one coast to another so I'm not sure but I hope so!


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> It was in my store last week on sale but today it was gone. I was bummed it was on sale because when I got mine three months ago it sold out so I felt better about my one and only fp purse of any brand lol



I asked my store to let me know when it goes on sale since it wasn't at my store so weird some stores had it and not others maybe it was an accident being in the sale area


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Mine is going from one coast to another so I'm not sure but I hope so!



Im in California so its way across the way&#128521;


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> I asked my store to let me know when it goes on sale since it wasn't at my store so weird some stores had it and not others maybe it was an accident being in the sale area




Nope store manager confirmed. It was on sale online previously but showed sold out online so I believe it.


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Nope store manager confirmed. It was on sale online previously but showed sold out online so I believe it.



Weird then it's not on sale now!! I wish your store had it or could order it for me so I could have gotten the extra discount


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Weird then it's not on sale now!! I wish your store had it or could order it for me so I could have gotten the extra discount




I posted pic of it in sale section on the 30% off thread I started 5/19. Sorry you missed out


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> I posted pic of it in sale section on the 30% off thread I started 5/19. Sorry you missed out



That's ok it's not your fault ... I thought my store would have it but they didn't have it on  sale so I thought maybe it wasn't the black and raspberry one


----------



## smileydimples

Okay I have decided that I really want Black with raspberry but it has to be on sale then I will take my medium one back ..........I just love the pink inside...must wait for sale have to wait !!!!!!!!!


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Okay I have decided that I really want Black with raspberry but it has to be on sale then I will take my medium one back ..........I just love the pink inside...must wait for sale have to wait !!!!!!!!!




Call around stores. Try Broadway in New York. I swear this one is on sale but finding it is the challenge. It is worth doing the footwork for.

After calling them eight times over six days I got tracking number and my grey large will be here Friday!


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Call around stores. Try Broadway in New York. I swear this one is on sale but finding it is the challenge. It is worth doing the footwork for.
> 
> After calling them eight times over six days I got tracking number and my grey large will be here Friday!



Okay I couldnt get through to them so I emailed the lady who helped me and she FINALLY got back to me to let me know it was not part of the sale


----------



## CocoChannel

Is there any mod shots for the large Greenwhich? I'd like to see how it looks both ways if possible? I'm trying to decide between a few bags now.  I've read on one of the forums that the large greenwhich is still small and I don't want a small bag.


----------



## HeatherL

CocoChannel said:


> Is there any mod shots for the large Greenwhich? I'd like to see how it looks both ways if possible? I'm trying to decide between a few bags now.  I've read on one of the forums that the large greenwhich is still small and I don't want a small bag.




I actually don't have my large Greenwich with me today so I can't add mod shots, but I can fit everything from my large Selma into this bag with no problem.  I have however added an additional makeup sized pouch in my Greenwich for all the items I store in the Selma side pockets (except the zip pocket).  I've been spoiled by all the extra origination those pockets most MK bags provide, however I found a way to make do [emoji3]. A medium Selma would be way too small for me.  I hope this helps some.


----------



## CocoChannel

HeatherL said:


> I actually don't have my large Greenwich with me today so I can't add mod shots, but I can fit everything from my large Selma into this bag with no problem.  I have however added an additional makeup sized pouch in my Greenwich for all the items I store in the Selma side pockets (except the zip pocket).  I've been spoiled by all the extra origination those pockets most MK bags provide, however I found a way to make do [emoji3]. A medium Selma would be way too small for me.  I hope this helps some.



That helps so much! Thank you!!!!! That's cool that you added a pocket&#128512;


----------



## smileydimples

YEAH GREY LARGE GREENWICH AT HOME ...DELIEVERED:
ITS MY MOTHERS DAY GIFT FROM MY HUBBY......I WAS A GOOD GIRL SO HE SAID I COULD HAVE A PURSE SO THIS ONE IS SAFE TO BE DELIEVERED AT HOME.......PICTURES TO COME LATER THIS ONE I CAN SHOW OFF AND NO SNEAKY GIRL TONIGHT!!! CANT WAIT TO SHOW YOU THE INSIDE PURPLE PEOPLE EATERS


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> YEAH GREY LARGE GREENWICH AT HOME ...DELIEVERED:
> ITS MY MOTHERS DAY GIFT FROM MY HUBBY......I WAS A GOOD GIRL SO HE SAID I COULD HAVE A PURSE SO THIS ONE IS SAFE TO BE DELIEVERED AT HOME.......PICTURES TO COME LATER THIS ONE I CAN SHOW OFF AND NO SNEAKY GIRL TONIGHT!!! CANT WAIT TO SHOW YOU THE INSIDE PURPLE PEOPLE EATERS




Can't wait


----------



## smileydimples

Okay I just got home and have lots of pics she is to die for


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Can't wait




Your going to love her !!!


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Okay I just got home and have lots of pics she is to die for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010904
> View attachment 3010905
> View attachment 3010906
> View attachment 3010907
> View attachment 3010908
> View attachment 3010909
> View attachment 3010910
> View attachment 3010911
> View attachment 3010912
> View attachment 3010914




That purple is to die for! Do you feel the grey is darker, lighter or same as regular saffiano in pearl grey? I feel the raspberry is slightly different in this style than others so wondered about grey


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Your going to love her !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010915
> View attachment 3010916
> View attachment 3010917




Love your photo bomber too! Lol

So glad this has silver hardware


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> That purple is to die for! Do you feel the grey is darker, lighter or same as regular saffiano in pearl grey? I feel the raspberry is slightly different in this style than others so wondered about grey



I feel like it's the same but when I carry it I will have to compare.. I agree raspberry is differnt that's why I got it .. Isn't it to die for it's like a huge grape lollipop.. Wish I could lick it


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Love your photo bomber too! Lol
> 
> So glad this has silver hardware



Hehe had to show her off &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513; me too so glad it's silver do much better in this color


----------



## Pammy85

smileydimples said:


> Okay I just got home and have lots of pics she is to die for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010904
> View attachment 3010905
> View attachment 3010906
> View attachment 3010907
> View attachment 3010908
> View attachment 3010909
> View attachment 3010910
> View attachment 3010911
> View attachment 3010912
> View attachment 3010914



Hi,

Wow!!! Your Greenwich grey bag looks so glamorous and beautiful! I intend to buy 1 grey Greenwich too but I can't decide whether to get medium or large for my small frame. Because I find a large Selma bag is too big for me, prefer a medium one so I was wondering whether to get a medium or large Greenwich.

Does the large Greenwich bigger than the medium Selma bag when it is clipped?

And may I know does the Greenwich grey Shade is darker than the usual pearl grey saffiano leather? Coz based on the photos, they look darker, not sure whether it is due to lighting.

Regards.


----------



## paula3boys

Mine arrived a day earlier than I thought! Moving right into it now


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Your going to love her !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010915
> View attachment 3010916
> View attachment 3010917


LOVE the color combo!!!


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3011547
> 
> Mine arrived a day earlier than I thought! Moving right into it now



Yeah so happy for you


----------



## CocoChannel

smileydimples said:


> Oh I have been bad got my price adjustment ended up leaving with medium greenwhich in raspberry , mandarin and a pale blue cindy !!! Oh trouble big time !!!



What's your thoughts on your raspberry greenwhich? Do you love the color? I read somewhere on a thread that it's a different raspberry? Still thinking about making a purchase but haven't seen it IRL.


----------



## smileydimples

CocoChannel said:


> What's your thoughts on your raspberry greenwhich? Do you love the color? I read somewhere on a thread that it's a different raspberry? Still thinking about making a purchase but haven't seen it IRL.



I will try and take some pictures tonight it is different but I really like it.


----------



## CocoChannel

smileydimples said:


> I will try and take some pictures tonight it is different but I really like it.



Is it more brighter or something? Or is it like fuchsia raspberry mixed?....not sure that makes sense.


----------



## paula3boys

CocoChannel said:


> Is it more brighter or something? Or is it like fuchsia raspberry mixed?....not sure that makes sense.



Raspberry Greenwich isn't as bright as raspberry in the other styles. I have raspberry Selma, had raspberry Hamilton, returned raspberry Sutton and debated raspberry Greenwich. Don't get me wrong, it is still pretty, but I wanted the true raspberry bright pink color.


----------



## PinkKelly

CocoChannel said:


> What's your thoughts on your raspberry greenwhich? Do you love the color? I read somewhere on a thread that it's a different raspberry? Still thinking about making a purchase but haven't seen it IRL.


 I have the raspberry Greenwich and I love mine, you can see it in my profile pic.  Also those who were wanting the black Greenwich with raspberry inside, I just saw someone on ebay selling the large one for $258, new with tags.


----------



## smileydimples

PinkKelly said:


> I have the raspberry Greenwich and I love mine, you can see it in my profile pic.  Also those who were wanting the black Greenwich with raspberry inside, I just saw someone on ebay selling the large one for $258, new with tags.



Oh my gosh I want it!!!! But the tag looks weird in the picture .......I cant find any of them on sale


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Oh my gosh I want it!!!! But the tag looks weird in the picture .......I cant find any of them on sale




How does the tag look?


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> How does the tag look?







Here it is


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3011870
> View attachment 3011871
> 
> Here it is




I'd ask for pics of writing on tag. It doesn't look right at all. Ask for receipt too


----------



## smileydimples

CocoChannel said:


> Is it more brighter or something? Or is it like fuchsia raspberry mixed?....not sure that makes sense.




Here's my Greenwich in raspberry


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Here's my Greenwich in raspberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012312
> View attachment 3012313
> View attachment 3012316



So beautiful. If only I had an unlimited supply of money so I could justify having this even though I have raspberry Selma! I really wanted to buy the long strap off this but they wouldn't let me 

I took my medallion thing off my Greenwich. I think I like it better without that extra advertising plus it clunks around if you kwim.


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> So beautiful. If only I had an unlimited supply of money so I could justify having this even though I have raspberry Selma! I really wanted to buy the long strap off this but they wouldn't let me
> 
> I took my medallion thing off my Greenwich. I think I like it better without that extra advertising plus it clunks around if you kwim.




Thank you, I only was able to buy it because I bought the medium and i was only 156 and I ended up returning my big one at Macys since I could get 2 for one plus a few funds aside or normally I would not have. Thank God for timming!! I really wanted the large but knew that would add up, but I actually am lovig the medium size ones now. I agree that medallin thing does clunk around but I love that extra detail, but I think it would look cute with another charm or one of those fluff balls. THats stinks they didnt let you, I think the warehouse should have them because if something hapened to it I know I would want my strap replaced


----------



## keishapie1973

Joining the club!!! Medium navy/ heritage blue.....[emoji7]


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Joining the club!!! Medium navy/ heritage blue.....[emoji7]



Yeah!!!!!! My bag Twin


----------



## Pammy85

keishapie1973 said:


> Joining the club!!! Medium navy/ heritage blue.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3012772
> 
> View attachment 3012773
> 
> View attachment 3012774



Wow! Nice navy blue Greenwich medium size. I have ordered medium size too but grey in colour. Can't wait to receive it! Enjoy your bag!!

Regards.


----------



## Pammy85

Hi,

I can't seem to find any medium Greenwich black with raspberry pink interior, only large size. Is there any? And where can I find it?

Regards.


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> Here's my Greenwich in raspberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012312
> View attachment 3012313
> View attachment 3012316




Stunning!!


----------



## lillywillowbug

I'm so in love with this bag. Just bought this last night: large black/chili


----------



## CocoChannel

smileydimples said:


> Here's my Greenwich in raspberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012312
> View attachment 3012313
> View attachment 3012316



Oh my it's beautiful!!! Love it! I may be purchasing one real soon&#128525;


----------



## paula3boys

lillywillowbug said:


> I'm so in love with this bag. Just bought this last night: large black/chili
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012898
> View attachment 3012899




Red sure is pretty popping out


----------



## crazycrab

smileydimples said:


> Well this just happened this evening after work after lusting  over her I decided to take back my black and white selma (still have too) that way I can justify this purchase especially since I want a blush handbag and a pale blue riley ... I was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005394
> View attachment 3005395
> View attachment 3005396
> View attachment 3005397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so against a white bag but since the leather is different on this bag I am hoping it's easier to maintain and clean!! So meet my adoptive baby ... Baby Greenwhich [emoji64] she is such a big baby, but so pretty love the inside color. If there was one white bag I wanted this would be it [emoji162][emoji162][emoji162][emoji162]


I love the White Greenwich w/turquoise inside! I wonder if it's difficult to keep it looking clean. How is it to maintain it clean compare to other colors? I have pearl grey selma and it's doesn't get much dirty for my daily use.. Can anyone with White Greenwich share the experience?  Thanks!


----------



## keishapie1973

Another pic of my medium navy. I'm loving it....[emoji7]


----------



## Pammy85

keishapie1973 said:


> Another pic of my medium navy. I'm loving it....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3013850




Hi, that is a nice mod photo! It looks gorgeous and classy on you. U really make me feel more confident in getting the medium Greenwich too! [emoji4]


----------



## keishapie1973

Pammy85 said:


> Hi, that is a nice mod photo! It looks gorgeous and classy on you. U really make me feel more confident in getting the medium Greenwich too! [emoji4]




Aww, thanks. I was hesitant to get the medium because I couldn't find any modeling pics. I'm really glad I got it. Post pics when yours arrives....[emoji3]


----------



## Pammy85

keishapie1973 said:


> Aww, thanks. I was hesitant to get the medium because I couldn't find any modeling pics. I'm really glad I got it. Post pics when yours arrives....[emoji3]




Yes, I will [emoji16], can't wait to get mine soon! [emoji4]


----------



## paula3boys

keishapie1973 said:


> Another pic of my medium navy. I'm loving it....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3013850




Looks great!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

keishapie1973 said:


> Another pic of my medium navy. I'm loving it....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3013850




Looks great on you! I love the lightweight feel of the Greenwich.


----------



## smileydimples

crazycrab said:


> I love the White Greenwich w/turquoise inside! I wonder if it's difficult to keep it looking clean. How is it to maintain it clean compare to other colors? I have pearl grey selma and it's doesn't get much dirty for my daily use.. Can anyone with White Greenwich share the experience?  Thanks!


I have not used mine yet so maybe someone else can answer the city is to die for !! I just bought way to many purses lately so I'm trying to switch them out


----------



## Jb32purse

Do you ladies think the grey greenwich can be all year?


----------



## keishapie1973

Jb32purse said:


> Do you ladies think the grey greenwich can be all year?




Absolutely. Pearl grey looks good year-round....[emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Yeah!!!!!! My bag Twin



Yes!!! I'm also eyeing the medium Riley's. Trying to resist...... 



Pammy85 said:


> Wow! Nice navy blue Greenwich medium size. I have ordered medium size too but grey in colour. Can't wait to receive it! Enjoy your bag!!
> 
> Regards.



Thank you!!! I'm sorry. I'm just seeing this post......


----------



## keishapie1973

paula3boys said:


> Looks great!





zakksmommy1984 said:


> Looks great on you! I love the lightweight feel of the Greenwich.



Thanks, Ladies!!!!


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes!!! I'm also eyeing the medium Riley's. Trying to resist......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh that's hard to resist!! I love Riley.. Such a great bag and the leather[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] sorry I know I'm no help these two bags styles have to be my favs for sure , and it's funny Selma was my first love. Now Selma has to share the love Navy in Greenwich has to be the best navy it just pops I'm so happy you got it


----------



## Sarah03

keishapie1973 said:


> Another pic of my medium navy. I'm loving it....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3013850




It looks great on you!  I love the navy with your top!


----------



## Sarah03

Jb32purse said:


> Do you ladies think the grey greenwich can be all year?




Absolutely!  Grey goes with just about everything!


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> It looks great on you!  I love the navy with your top!



Thank you.....


----------



## smileydimples

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I always thought no white bags for me either but fell in love with this color and the silver hardware made it even better. This is the medium tote got it at Macy's haven't seen it online at all yet though only the large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975520
> View attachment 2975521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and compared to the Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty close in size.



Have you used you white bag yet? I haven't used mine yet because i am a little chicken with white and wanted to know if it's easier to clean than other white bags thank you


----------



## zakksmommy1984

smileydimples said:


> Have you used you white bag yet? I haven't used mine yet because i am a little chicken with white and wanted to know if it's easier to clean than other white bags thank you




I have but only a couple times I haven't had any problems with color transfer or anything.


----------



## the_baglover

Just got a large white tote with aqua on the inside. It's so pretty. My first white MK bag. I admit I was surprised by the light weight of the Greenwich. I am more used to Selmas and Hamiltons.


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Nope store manager confirmed. It was on sale online previously but showed sold out online so I believe it.



I am so happy to say I'm a proud owner of the Black and raspberry Greenwich!!!!! It paid off to be patient and wait and let my girls know in the store I wanted it. Went in the store tonight to look at tile I really want the stud one but won't pay full price I rather just get a Selma and get the discount on it .. And she told me they go on sale tomorrow so guess who got to take hers home early me .. I'm so excited I want to scream &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128523;&#128523;&#128523;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128151;&#128151;&#128151; pictures to come late when hubby takes a shower


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> I am so happy to say I'm a proud owner of the Black and raspberry Greenwich!!!!! It paid off to be patient and wait and let my girls know in the store I wanted it. Went in the store tonight to look at tile I really want the stud one but won't pay full price I rather just get a Selma and get the discount on it .. And she told me they go on sale tomorrow so guess who got to take hers home early me .. I'm so excited I want to scream [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji39][emoji39][emoji39][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] pictures to come late when hubby takes a shower




Excellent!!! So very happy for you!!! Can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> Excellent!!! So very happy for you!!! Can't wait to see the pics!!!




Thank you .. Here is my hot pink in her black dress


----------



## tdungey

smileydimples said:


> Thank you .. Here is my hot pink in her black dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024153
> View attachment 3024154
> View attachment 3024155
> View attachment 3024156
> View attachment 3024157
> View attachment 3024158
> View attachment 3024159




Beautiful!!!


----------



## bagshoemisses

smileydimples said:


> Thank you .. Here is my hot pink in her black dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024153
> View attachment 3024154
> View attachment 3024155
> View attachment 3024156
> View attachment 3024157
> View attachment 3024158
> View attachment 3024159




Welcome to the club. You will enjoy her. You make me want to carry mines tomorrow.


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> Thank you .. Here is my hot pink in her black dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024153
> View attachment 3024154
> View attachment 3024155
> View attachment 3024156
> View attachment 3024157
> View attachment 3024158
> View attachment 3024159




Gorgeous! [emoji3]


----------



## Pammy85

smileydimples said:


> Thank you .. Here is my hot pink in her black dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024153
> View attachment 3024154
> View attachment 3024155
> View attachment 3024156
> View attachment 3024157
> View attachment 3024158
> View attachment 3024159




Very beautiful and nice bag! Is it the large one?

Regards.


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> I am so happy to say I'm a proud owner of the Black and raspberry Greenwich!!!!! It paid off to be patient and wait and let my girls know in the store I wanted it. Went in the store tonight to look at tile I really want the stud one but won't pay full price I rather just get a Selma and get the discount on it .. And she told me they go on sale tomorrow so guess who got to take hers home early me .. I'm so excited I want to scream &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128523;&#128523;&#128523;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128151;&#128151;&#128151; pictures to come late when hubby takes a shower



Twins! So happy you were able to get it at the price you wanted


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Twins! So happy you were able to get it at the price you wanted



Thank you, me too Twin


----------



## CoachMaven

Is the Optic White, a bright, in your face white? I am loving the Greenwich Large Convertible Tote in Optic White, but I am afraid it is too bright, and not a year round white like I am looking for.


----------



## the_baglover

CoachMaven said:


> Is the Optic White, a bright, in your face white? I am loving the Greenwich Large Convertible Tote in Optic White, but I am afraid it is too bright, and not a year round white like I am looking for.



It's a pure white colour if that's what you mean. It's not cream or vanilla coloured.


----------



## CoachMaven

the_baglover said:


> It's a pure white colour if that's what you mean. It's not cream or vanilla coloured.



Yes, that is what I was referring to. Thank you!


----------



## Lindaakin

So I'm going to throw in another Greenwich into the mix. I couldn't get my hand on the satchel but I got the tote and I'm actually really loving it!


----------



## Mandym89

Whoop whoop! My second bag i bought ( i have only 2 LOL ) is the greenwich watermelon/lugage! ITS on My way [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pammy85

Hi,

Here is my medium Greenwich bag with wallet. Love them! [emoji7]


----------



## TaterTots

Haven't been on the MK forum in a few months,  but just wanted to say everyone's Greenwich bags are just gorgeous!  I just ordered one today from the MK site.  I'm super excited to get her at $100 off.  I have had my eye on the Large Satchel in Mandarin / Luggage for sometime and I can't wait till she's home!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Just scored this cutie at Belk for 40% off. Yes please! Fuschia/Luggage Large Greenwich Tote. 
View attachment 3036302

View attachment 3036303


----------



## Pinkalicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored this cutie at Belk for 40% off. Yes please! Fuschia/Luggage Large Greenwich Tote.
> View attachment 3036302
> 
> View attachment 3036303




Ahh fuschia Greenwich is my favorite! I was never drawn to Greenwich but after seeing it in fuschia that's probably the only one I'd like. Or pearl gray! Congrats!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored this cutie at Belk for 40% off. Yes please! Fuschia/Luggage Large Greenwich Tote.
> View attachment 3036302
> 
> View attachment 3036303



This is so pretty!!! Love the silver hardware.....


----------



## smileydimples

Pammy85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is my medium Greenwich bag with wallet. Love them! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3034801
> View attachment 3034802
> View attachment 3034803



Congrats it's such a great bag looks like my bags little sister&#128521;


----------



## Pammy85

smileydimples said:


> Congrats it's such a great bag looks like my bags little sister[emoji6]




Hi, thank you, bag twins but smaller. Love the Colours! [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh fuschia Greenwich is my favorite! I was never drawn to Greenwich but after seeing it in fuschia that's probably the only one I'd like. Or pearl gray! Congrats!!!!


 Thanks! This just might be my vacation bag.  I'll know for sure once I load her up and see how she feels.




keishapie1973 said:


> This is so pretty!!! Love the silver hardware.....


 
Thanks!  I like the contrast of the fuschia with the luggage.  And the fuschia is so cheerful, I love that.


----------



## marcott2

LADIES!! I just left Kierland Michael Kors store with a Greenwich satchel, blk with raspberry hot pink interior marked down to 140.00+ tax. OTD $152.00!!! I cant believe it but saw the mark down for a second last night on website and knew the store does addl 25% for the last month of so....called confirmed and they put on hold and I just bought it! I have wanted this color combo for months but wanted to wait for mark down on this specific color and BOOM........GO GET IT LADIES! BEST BUY ALL YEAR FROM MICHAEL KORS FOR MYSELF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

marcott2 said:


> LADIES!! I just left Kierland Michael Kors store with a Greenwich satchel, blk with raspberry hot pink interior marked down to 140.00+ tax. OTD $152.00!!! I cant believe it but saw the mark down for a second last night on website and knew the store does addl 25% for the last month of so....called confirmed and they put on hold and I just bought it! I have wanted this color combo for months but wanted to wait for mark down on this specific color and BOOM........GO GET IT LADIES! BEST BUY ALL YEAR FROM MICHAEL KORS FOR MYSELF!


 
Congrats!  I hope you'll share some reveal pictures.  I love to look at pictures.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored this cutie at Belk for 40% off. Yes please! Fuschia/Luggage Large Greenwich Tote.
> View attachment 3036302
> 
> View attachment 3036303




I love this the leather on Greenwich is nice almost has a shine to it.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored this cutie at Belk for 40% off. Yes please! Fuschia/Luggage Large Greenwich Tote.
> View attachment 3036302
> 
> View attachment 3036303




Way to go NAC!  She's gorgeous!  Mine shipped today can't wait to get her.


----------



## TaterTots

WOW! If my tracking is correct and no delays my Greenwich will be here tomorrow!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I love this the leather on Greenwich is nice almost has a shine to it.


It really does!  I like how cheerful the color is, which is perfect for summertime.  I did a quick trial with my stuff in the bag and I think it will work.  I still have to see if I can shorten the long strap a bit, but I will most likely carry her in hand or on my arm. Having the long strap just in case is nice, though.



TaterTots said:


> Way to go NAC!  She's gorgeous!  Mine shipped today can't wait to get her.


 
Thanks!!  I can't wait to see yours.  Did you get Fuschia as well?


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It really does!  I like how cheerful the color is, which is perfect for summertime.  I did a quick trial with my stuff in the bag and I think it will work.  I still have to see if I can shorten the long strap a bit, but I will most likely carry her in hand or on my arm. Having the long strap just in case is nice, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!  I can't wait to see yours.  Did you get Fuschia as well?


 
No I went with Mandarin / Luggage.  I just love that bright Orange color.  I think it will work really well for Summer and way into Fall.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> No I went with Mandarin / Luggage.  I just love that bright Orange color.  I think it will work really well for Summer and way into Fall.


 
Ohh, just as pretty!  I agree - that will be great for all year long, actually.


----------



## marcott2

ok.....I admit Im struggling....so excited for the price point and my find with the black and raspberry pink interior......BUT, Im struggling loving her. Had her since Thursday and just trying my best to love her but she so compact/small and outside of the pink interior, seems very bland to me. Is it just me that sees this? any thoughts on this bag you all can share? Im OBSESSED with the Hamilton BUT challenged here.


----------



## ubo22

marcott2 said:


> ok.....I admit Im struggling....so excited for the price point and my find with the black and raspberry pink interior......BUT, Im struggling loving her. Had her since Thursday and just trying my best to love her but she so compact/small and outside of the pink interior, seems very bland to me. Is it just me that sees this? any thoughts on this bag you all can share? Im OBSESSED with the Hamilton BUT challenged here.


I'm currently obsessed with my Hamilton's, as well.  I don't own a Greenwich because I like the look when it's closed like a bucket bag, but don't like the look as much when it's open like a tote.  It seems too angular to me when in tote mode.  I also don't like smooth, shiny leathers like that on the Greenwich.  I steer away from anything that looks like it has a sheen to it.  But others seem to love it, so "to each his own."


----------



## kerriberri76

I just picked up the Large Greenwich satchel in Mandarin/Luggage at my local MK boutique on clearance for $140! I'm so excited as I had been eyeing this bag for a while. They also had the black/raspberry for the same but I really liked the mandarin for summer. I'll post pics when I get home.


----------



## kerriberri76

My new Greenwich Large Satchel in Mandarin/Luggage....it's so pretty and perfect for summer! I'm in LOVE!!!!!


----------



## Pammy85

kerriberri76 said:


> My new Greenwich Large Satchel in Mandarin/Luggage....it's so pretty and perfect for summer! I'm in LOVE!!!!!
> View attachment 3040358
> View attachment 3040359
> View attachment 3040360




Very beautiful Colours and a great deal!!! MK Greenwich is my favourite MK bag. Looking at your bag makes me tempted to get another 1 more. [emoji16]
Congrats and enjoy your bag. [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

My Greenwich in Large just arrived!  I'm loving the Mandarin/Luggage combo..


----------



## Cavaliermum

TaterTots said:


> My Greenwich in Large just arrived!  I'm loving the Mandarin/Luggage combo..
> View attachment 3041192
> View attachment 3041193
> View attachment 3041194



Gorgeous bag &#128525;


----------



## TaterTots

Cavaliermum said:


> Gorgeous bag &#128525;


 
Thanks!


----------



## kerriberri76

TaterTots said:


> My Greenwich in Large just arrived!  I'm loving the Mandarin/Luggage combo..
> View attachment 3041192
> View attachment 3041193
> View attachment 3041194




Bag twins! I love the mandarin/luggage!


----------



## kerriberri76

Pammy85 said:


> Very beautiful Colours and a great deal!!! MK Greenwich is my favourite MK bag. Looking at your bag makes me tempted to get another 1 more. [emoji16]
> Congrats and enjoy your bag. [emoji4]




Thanks! I am really loving this bag....it's such a beautiful bag!


----------



## TaterTots

kerriberri76 said:


> Bag twins! I love the mandarin/luggage!




Isn't it a terrific combo!! When I seen you post yours I thought the same thing to myself.... "BAG TWINS!!!"


----------



## kerriberri76

TaterTots said:


> Isn't it a terrific combo!! When I seen you post yours I thought the same thing to myself.... "BAG TWINS!!!"




It really is a great color combo. I saw the watermelon/luggage at Macy's first and thought that was gorgeous but there's just something about that mandarin with the luggage that just got me!


----------



## TaterTots

kerriberri76 said:


> It really is a great color combo. I saw the watermelon/luggage at Macy's first and thought that was gorgeous but there's just something about that mandarin with the luggage that just got me!




Totally!  The Mandarin is so amazing!


----------



## lucydee

TaterTots said:


> My Greenwich in Large just arrived!  I'm loving the Mandarin/Luggage combo..
> View attachment 3041192
> View attachment 3041193
> View attachment 3041194



Twins, I just bought the same bag on Sunday at Macys.
I am carrying it today to work.   I love the color of this bag!


----------



## TaterTots

lucydee said:


> Twins, I just bought the same bag on Sunday at Macys.
> 
> I am carrying it today to work.   I love the color of this bag!




I wore mine today as well. The Mandarin color is so bright in the sun.. She just glows!  Then the Luggage of the interior calms it down. The perfect marriage between bright and classic.


----------



## lucydee

TaterTots said:


> I wore mine today as well. The Mandarin color is so bright in the sun.. She just glows!  Then the Luggage of the interior calms it down. The perfect marriage between bright and classic.



Loved this bag so much that I bought another one today in Luggage on sale at Lord &Taylor online for 187.00 yeah!  You cannot beat this price


----------



## TaterTots

lucydee said:


> Loved this bag so much that I bought another one today in Luggage on sale at Lord &Taylor online for 187.00 yeah!  You cannot beat this price


 
AWESOME!!!  And what a great deal!!


----------



## weibandy

I just today bought a Greenwich as an impluse purchase.  Was in the boutique and it caught my eye.  40% off got my attention!  But what really happened is I fell in love with it.

Got the medium size, Mandarin/luggage combo.  So excited!  Taking it out to dinner tomorrow night!  Love!


----------



## TaterTots

weibandy said:


> I just today bought a Greenwich as an impluse purchase.  Was in the boutique and it caught my eye.  40% off got my attention!  But what really happened is I fell in love with it.
> 
> Got the medium size, Mandarin/luggage combo.  So excited!  Taking it out to dinner tomorrow night!  Love!




LOVE!!   the bag truly is amazing. And the Mandarin/Luggage combo is gorgeous isn't it?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Well, I ended up with a Greenwich bag after all. I recently returned the fuchsia Greenwich that I found at Belk for 40% off. 

But I still wanted a Greenwich. 

Today I found a watermelon Greenwich for half off at Dillards. Why thank you, yes, you can come home with me.

View attachment 3050904

View attachment 3050905


----------



## lucydee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I ended up with a Greenwich bag after all. I recently returned the fuchsia Greenwich that I found at Belk for 40% off.
> 
> But I still wanted a Greenwich.
> 
> Today I found a watermelon Greenwich for half off at Dillards. Why thank you, yes, you can come home with me.
> 
> View attachment 3050904
> 
> View attachment 3050905



Gorgeous Greenwich in watermelon,  this happens to be a great color for this bag!
We are twins, I carried mine all week.
Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lucydee said:


> Gorgeous Greenwich in watermelon,  this happens to be a great color for this bag!
> 
> We are twins, I carried mine all week.
> 
> Congrats!




Thanks!  And yay for twins!


----------



## paula3boys

A new Greenwich style is coming out in next floor set. I saw it yesterday. It has drawstring. The manager called it a Greenwich anyway. It was smaller size and $298 in olive or dark khaki color. She said it will be out on Monday. She said it will be in larger size too


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> A new Greenwich style is coming out in next floor set. I saw it yesterday. It has drawstring. The manager called it a Greenwich anyway. It was smaller size and $298 in olive or dark khaki color. She said it will be out on Monday. She said it will be in larger size too



Can not wait to see it


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> A new Greenwich style is coming out in next floor set. I saw it yesterday. It has drawstring. The manager called it a Greenwich anyway. It was smaller size and $298 in olive or dark khaki color. She said it will be out on Monday. She said it will be in larger size too




Interesting! Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## kerriberri76

I just picked up this beauty at Macy's for $137! It's the large Navy/Pale Blue. I already have the mandarin/luggage and love it so much so I was very excited to find the navy for a great price


----------



## paula3boys

kerriberri76 said:


> I just picked up this beauty at Macy's for $137! It's the large Navy/Pale Blue. I already have the mandarin/luggage and love it so much so I was very excited to find the navy for a great price
> View attachment 3075103




Great deal!


----------



## kerriberri76

paula3boys said:


> Great deal!





I was so excited to find the navy for that price because I love my mandarin one so much and wanted a darker one for fall/winter. It was a crazy deal...it was on clearance for $214 then I got 20% off for using my Macy's card then if I donated $5 to a charity I got an additional 20%...I just couldn't pass it up for that price.


----------



## laurelenas

Hi ladies. I think I read here that the medium fits about the same as the Selma medium. Is that correct only when the Greenwich is open like a tote? What about when it's closed like a bucket? I really want a color combo that I can only find in medium and I'm worried that it might be too small. I own the large size and it fits everything I need and more. TIA.


----------



## keishapie1973

laurelenas said:


> Hi ladies. I think I read here that the medium fits about the same as the Selma medium. Is that correct only when the Greenwich is open like a tote? What about when it's closed like a bucket? I really want a color combo that I can only find in medium and I'm worried that it might be too small. I own the large size and it fits everything I need and more. TIA.



Yes, it's fits as much as the medium Selma. However, the medium Greenwich doesn't look as nice when it's closed like a bucket. It also doesn't hold as much when it's closed. I had a medium but sold it since I was only interested in carrying it in the bucket style.

Have you seen the new Greenwich bucket bags? I have my eye on those......


----------



## laurelenas

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, it's fits as much as the medium Selma. However, the medium Greenwich doesn't look as nice when it's closed like a bucket. It also doesn't hold as much when it's closed. I had a medium but sold it since I was only interested in carrying it in the bucket style.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the new Greenwich bucket bags? I have my eye on those......




Thank you for your reply. From pictures the medium does look a lot more boxy than the large one  that's too bad. Can you tell me how much less it fits when it's closed like a bucket vs when it's open like a tote? Is it like 1/3 smaller? Maybe half?

I have seen the new style and it's nice but I just love how versatile the satchel is. 

Thanks!


----------



## Susi898

Minkette said:


> Thank you!


I liked your review on YouTube . I bought the same color as yours. How is the bag holding up. Are you considering a new video with a "wear and tear " review ?


----------



## Minkette

Susi898 said:


> I liked your review on YouTube . I bought the same color as yours. How is the bag holding up. Are you considering a new video with a "wear and tear " review ?



Thank you! Thanks for watching! My bag is holding up great; however, I probably use it twice a week. I am in the processing of moving for the next few weeks but can definitely do an updated video.


----------



## Ana Su

Does anyone know when was the black with chili red interior, large michael kors greenwich bag became available? the one that looks like Louboutin shoes  thanks!


----------



## myluvofbags

I tried the black one last night and I really like the feel of it.   It's structured yet soft and pliable.   Might be next on my list but for now I'm waiting till mid September to see more purple colors come out.


----------



## HeatherL

myluvofbags said:


> I tried the black one last night and I really like the feel of it.   It's structured yet soft and pliable.   Might be next on my list but for now I'm waiting till mid September to see more purple colors come out.




Do you have any idea if they will come out with this in large?  I have 1 large Greenwich and I love her but I'm trying really hard to stop duplicating bags.  I almost feel that the bucket Greenwich would be different enough to justify, but I am loving the elephant color just released in the large original style.


----------



## myluvofbags

HeatherL said:


> Do you have any idea if they will come out with this in large?  I have 1 large Greenwich and I love her but I'm trying really hard to stop duplicating bags.  I almost feel that the bucket Greenwich would be different enough to justify, but I am loving the elephant color just released in the large original style.



I'm not sure.   The size seemed pretty substantial being it's a bucket style bag.   If you are loving your current greenwich and choose another color,  I think that's fine.   I love the elephant color too!


----------



## HeatherL

myluvofbags said:


> I'm not sure.   The size seemed pretty substantial being it's a bucket style bag.   If you are loving your current greenwich and choose another color,  I think that's fine.   I love the elephant color too!




Thank you for your reply.  The medium Greenwich is way too small for me and without seeing the bucket in person I feel like that would be too small as well.  I have two Selma's, one fun color for Spring/Summer and one neutral for Fall/Winter and anywhere in between.  My large Greenwich is pearl gray which can be used year round so I really don't know if I should get another..... But that elephant color is gorgeous..  And you really can't go wrong with the Greenwich either...  Ugh!  Too many beautiful bags and colors...


----------



## lcaddict

Deleted


----------



## lcaddict

Lindaakin said:


> So I'm going to throw in another Greenwich into the mix. I couldn't get my hand on the satchel but I got the tote and I'm actually really loving it!







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored this cutie at Belk for 40% off. Yes please! Fuschia/Luggage Large Greenwich Tote.
> View attachment 3036302
> 
> View attachment 3036303




Hi, I just got the tote in black. Do you know how it wears after a while, based on your experience with the bag? I'm afraid that the strap will pull on the leather after prolonged use.


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> I tried the black one last night and I really like the feel of it.   It's structured yet soft and pliable.   Might be next on my list but for now I'm waiting till mid September to see more purple colors come out.



Ooooh..is that olive?? I am loving this style in that color. I know bucket bags have been trending but I just have to wonder how long these will be in style. I don't usually follow trends for bags but the bucket bag seems to be one that was out of style for quite a while and then came back on the scene just recently.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Ooo yeah I'm part of the gang of greenwich's! LOL

Here is my day old pretty... Dusty Rose Greenwich


----------



## Martha_

Hi, can anyone inform me of the Greenwich large rote is heavy? If it helps, I found the large Hamilton much to heavy! Tia x


----------



## laurelenas

Martha_ said:


> Hi, can anyone inform me of the Greenwich large rote is heavy? If it helps, I found the large Hamilton much to heavy! Tia x




The Greenwich is not a heavy bag IMO. I only carry my Hamilton tote to work because I find it too heavy to carry it around during the weekend. I don't have that issue with my Greenwich. I just wear it crossbody if I get tired of carrying it by the handles. Hope that helps.


----------



## Martha_

laurelenas said:


> The Greenwich is not a heavy bag IMO. I only carry my Hamilton tote to work because I find it too heavy to carry it around during the weekend. I don't have that issue with my Greenwich. I just wear it crossbody if I get tired of carrying it by the handles. Hope that helps.




Thank you so much Lauelenas! That's a great help!x


----------



## paula3boys

Martha_ said:


> Hi, can anyone inform me of the Greenwich large rote is heavy? If it helps, I found the large Hamilton much to heavy! Tia x







laurelenas said:


> The Greenwich is not a heavy bag IMO. I only carry my Hamilton tote to work because I find it too heavy to carry it around during the weekend. I don't have that issue with my Greenwich. I just wear it crossbody if I get tired of carrying it by the handles. Hope that helps.




I agree. I find it a good size and not too heavy. I have a bad shoulder so can't carry much weight


----------



## Sarah03

For those of you who missed out on the Greenwich in Black/Pink, check this out!  The medium and small Greenwich Bucket bags come in Black/Fuchsia  with Silver hardware!


----------



## lcaddict

Does anyone know if they're going to come out with new colors for the large Greenwich? I have the black with GHW and I love it! I was hoping that I can get it in another color. Otherwise dusty rose would be my next best choice.


----------



## K.Doll

lcaddict said:


> Does anyone know if they're going to come out with new colors for the large Greenwich? I have the black with GHW and I love it! I was hoping that I can get it in another color. Otherwise dusty rose would be my next best choice.




The only other color I've seen was Merlot when I went to Lord and Taylor the other day


----------



## reiley2004

Joining the gang... Large Greenwich in navy/pale blue. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## HesitantShopper

reiley2004 said:


> Joining the gang... Large Greenwich in navy/pale blue. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;



Very nice! congrats & welcome !


----------



## reiley2004

Thanks @HesitantShopper &#128522;


----------



## AuntJulie

Does anyone have a comparison picture of the large Greenwich and the North/South Hamilton?  My black Hamilton can be cumbersome and I wanted to get a new black or grey bag, and I'm still loving the Greenwich!

My East/West Hamiltons are just too small, and unfortunately I have at least 4 of the East/West Hamiltons. 

I usually carry the continental wallet, my iPhone 6+, a small cosmetics case, my MK pencil case, and a small case for my CAC card & USB memory sticks. So I need something that will hold all of that, but isn't too huge. 

I know that's a lot of stuff, so I'm sure I need a larger bag, but the large Hamilton isn't convenient for being out and about on the weekends. (I'm sure I can ditch some of these items from my purse on the weekends). 

Any advice on the size Greenwich and its heaviness?  Thanks!


----------



## laurelenas

AuntJulie said:


> Does anyone have a comparison picture of the large Greenwich and the North/South Hamilton?  My black Hamilton can be cumbersome and I wanted to get a new black or grey bag, and I'm still loving the Greenwich!
> 
> 
> 
> My East/West Hamiltons are just too small, and unfortunately I have at least 4 of the East/West Hamiltons.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually carry the continental wallet, my iPhone 6+, a small cosmetics case, my MK pencil case, and a small case for my CAC card & USB memory sticks. So I need something that will hold all of that, but isn't too huge.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that's a lot of stuff, so I'm sure I need a larger bag, but the large Hamilton isn't convenient for being out and about on the weekends. (I'm sure I can ditch some of these items from my purse on the weekends).
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice on the size Greenwich and its heaviness?  Thanks!




Here you go! 


The Greenwich is lighter than the Hamilton. I don't wear my Hamilton during the weekends for the same reasons you mentioned. I don't have the same issue with the Greenwich. Hope these help!


----------



## AuntJulie

laurelenas said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> The Greenwich is lighter than the Hamilton. I don't wear my Hamilton during the weekends for the same reasons you mentioned. I don't have the same issue with the Greenwich. Hope these help!


Thank you so much!!  That is an awesome comparison!  I like that it is wide at the opening, because the opening on the Hamilton is narrow. 

I waited and almost made the purchase yesterday when Macy's had it for $200. At the last minute I checked Belk and they had it for $160!!

I bought the black with steel grey interior and I bought the steel grey with pearl grey interior. Then I will choose between the 2 and send one back. It's hard to choose!

Again, thanks so much for the comparison pics!


----------



## laurelenas

AuntJulie said:


> Thank you so much!!  That is an awesome comparison!  I like that it is wide at the opening, because the opening on the Hamilton is narrow.
> 
> I waited and almost made the purchase yesterday when Macy's had it for $200. At the last minute I checked Belk and they had it for $160!!
> 
> I bought the black with steel grey interior and I bought the steel grey with pearl grey interior. Then I will choose between the 2 and send one back. It's hard to choose!
> 
> Again, thanks so much for the comparison pics!




You are welcome 

Wow, $160 is an awesome deal. Both combos sound so good, I agree, it's hard to choose. Please post some pictures when you get them.


----------



## AuntJulie

laurelenas said:


> You are welcome
> 
> Wow, $160 is an awesome deal. Both combos sound so good, I agree, it's hard to choose. Please post some pictures when you get them.


I will definitely post pics when I receive them. I'm hoping y'all will help me choose between them. Lol


----------



## bagshoemisses

AuntJulie said:


> Thank you so much!!  That is an awesome comparison!  I like that it is wide at the opening, because the opening on the Hamilton is narrow.
> 
> I waited and almost made the purchase yesterday when Macy's had it for $200. At the last minute I checked Belk and they had it for $160!!
> 
> I bought the black with steel grey interior and I bought the steel grey with pearl grey interior. Then I will choose between the 2 and send one back. It's hard to choose!
> 
> Again, thanks so much for the comparison pics!




That is a great deal at $160. I'm beginning to think I should wait to buy my next MK bag instead of purchasing when it first comes out.


----------



## fly_ladee

Good evening, ladies!

My name is Cindy, i´m from Germany and i´m new to the gang! 

I have a question for the brand new Greenwich grab bag. The new one is with SHW and in black/fuschia! I saw many pictures now compared to the Greenwich in black/raspberry with GHW. Could it be that this new fuschia interior of the SHW-Greenwich is the same as the raspberry-pink one?? It´s looking so similar! Was it called black/raspberry back then, when it was sold? I´m really confused about that one.. can somebody help, please?


----------



## mariest

Sarah03 said:


> For those of you who missed out on the Greenwich in Black/Pink, check this out!  The medium and small Greenwich Bucket bags come in Black/Fuchsia  with Silver hardware!
> View attachment 3185743




Does anyone know from where I can order the medium Greenwich Bucket bag in black/ fuchsia,please? The local MK shops don't have it and the official MK site doesn't ship to Europe. My sister would be happy with this Christmas present...


----------



## kylieg85

mariest said:


> Does anyone know from where I can order the medium Greenwich Bucket bag in black/ fuchsia,please? The local MK shops don't have it and the official MK site doesn't ship to Europe. My sister would be happy with this Christmas present...


Selfridges have it in stock on their website!


----------



## mariest

kylieg85 said:


> Selfridges have it in stock on their website!




Yes,thank you,I just found it a minute ago. I am not very experienced with this,is it ok that the bag is more expensive in Selfridges than in the official MK site?


----------



## kylieg85

mariest said:


> Yes,thank you,I just found it a minute ago. I am not very experienced with this,is it ok that the bag is more expensive in Selfridges than in the official MK site?


The bags cost more in the UK, but you should get VAT removed if you're outside the UK. Selfridges are fab, I shop there quite often!


----------



## mariest

kylieg85 said:


> The bags cost more in the UK, but you should get VAT removed if you're outside the UK. Selfridges are fab, I shop there quite often!




Thank you so much! I recall ordering a makeup from there once, they were really reliable.


----------



## Sassyjgm

My new find! I found her today at the Macy's friends & family sale. 40% clearance + 25% sale = $160. &#128515;


----------



## laurelenas

Sassyjgm said:


> My new find! I found her today at the Macy's friends & family sale. 40% clearance + 25% sale = $160. [emoji2]




Wow, great find, congrats! Is the inside steel gray?


----------



## carterazo

I was drooling after Coachgirl12's dusty rose Greenwich so I went to Macy's. I got these two during th F&F presale with the idea that I could only choose one.   

Well, as it turns out, I  really  really liked the dusty rose, but loved the cornflower.  And since love trumps really, really like, I kept this beauty.  

I plan to carry her tomorrow.


----------



## Sassyjgm

Yes, it's Gray inside. I love the interior.


----------



## Sarah03

carterazo said:


> I was drooling after Coachgirl12's dusty rose Greenwich so I went to Macy's. I got these two during th F&F presale with the idea that I could only choose one.
> 
> Well, as it turns out, I  really  really liked the dusty rose, but loved the cornflower.  And since love trumps really, really like, I kept this beauty.
> 
> I plan to carry her tomorrow.







Sassyjgm said:


> My new find! I found her today at the Macy's friends & family sale. 40% clearance + 25% sale = $160. [emoji2]




Beautiful bags, ladies!  Great choices.


----------



## carterazo

Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies!  Great choices.



Thanks!


----------



## Lilpaws

I had a question....Is the Greenwich leather suppose to be a little softer than the Selma's? I just received one from Bergner's and that was the first thing I noticed- the leather felt different.  Thank you.


----------



## AuntJulie

Sassyjgm said:


> My new find! I found her today at the Macy's friends & family sale. 40% clearance + 25% sale = $160. &#128515;



Bag twins!  I just got that exact bag at Belks for $160!  I ordered the steel gray with pearl gray interior as well, but it was cancelled. 

I consider this bag HANDBAG NIRVANA!!!!  Lol


----------



## myluvofbags

Lilpaws said:


> I had a question....Is the Greenwich leather suppose to be a little softer than the Selma's? I just received one from Bergner's and that was the first thing I noticed- the leather felt different.  Thank you.



Yes the leather is more pliable than the selmas.


----------



## CoachMaven

Well I just received my Greenwich large grab bag tote today in Dusty Rose and I have to say, I was apprehensive before it arrived, but I just love this bag! I am so glad I found it on clearance, I will post a pic tomorrow!


----------



## paula3boys

CoachMaven said:


> Well I just received my Greenwich large grab bag tote today in Dusty Rose and I have to say, I was apprehensive before it arrived, but I just love this bag! I am so glad I found it on clearance, I will post a pic tomorrow!




Why were you apprehensive?


----------



## BeachBagGal

A large Greenwich in Fuschia on sale on nordstroms.com for 60% off


----------



## CoachMaven

paula3boys said:


> Why were you apprehensive?



The color. I was hoping it was true to the MK website color which is more gray/purple/pink vs. a tan pink I was seeing on some other sites. Thankfully, the color IRL was what I was hoping for. It reminds me of the the Edie 28 from Coach, actually. Almost the same size too.


----------



## paula3boys

CoachMaven said:


> The color. I was hoping it was true to the MK website color which is more gray/purple/pink vs. a tan pink I was seeing on some other sites. Thankfully, the color IRL was what I was hoping for. It reminds me of the the Edie 28 from Coach, actually. Almost the same size too.



That makes sense. You can't be guaranteed colors will show up as shown!


----------



## bellevie0891

Does anyone have mod shots of the large vs medium sizes? 

Or even of just the large size?


----------



## paula3boys

bellevie0891 said:


> Does anyone have mod shots of the large vs medium sizes?
> 
> 
> 
> Or even of just the large size?




There should be pics if you look throughout this thread


----------



## bellevie0891

paula3boys said:


> There should be pics if you look throughout this thread




I've looked through the thread a couple times now [emoji4]

There's a couple mod shots of the medium, but I'm not catching any mod comparisons of both sizes or the large. 

[emoji53] I can't seem to find either size anywhere near me to check out irl.


----------



## carterazo

bellevie0891 said:


> I've looked through the thread a couple times now [emoji4]
> 
> There's a couple mod shots of the medium, but I'm not catching any mod comparisons of both sizes or the large.
> 
> [emoji53] I can't seem to find either size anywhere near me to check out irl.



I've seen both in the store and I can tell you that the "large" really isn't, especially when you hook it in the middle for it to take it's curvy shape.  I am a small bag girl and the large once clasped was what I preferred.  Not too big and not too small.  The medium became a little to small/cute for me.  I actually wondered why the large was called large.  I would consider it to be more of a small/medium when clasped considering how much it can fit in that shape.
HTH!


----------



## HeatherL

bellevie0891 said:


> I've looked through the thread a couple times now [emoji4]
> 
> There's a couple mod shots of the medium, but I'm not catching any mod comparisons of both sizes or the large.
> 
> [emoji53] I can't seem to find either size anywhere near me to check out irl.




I am a big bag girl.  I own the large and adore it.  For reference, everything that fits in my large Selma & large Riley fit nicely into the large Greenwich.  The smallest I can go for my daily bags is the medium Sutton.  All my stuff does fit in med Sutton, but it's I little too tight IMO.  I'm not sure if you have any of the bags mentioned above, so I hope my post helps.


----------



## paula3boys

bellevie0891 said:


> I've looked through the thread a couple times now [emoji4]
> 
> There's a couple mod shots of the medium, but I'm not catching any mod comparisons of both sizes or the large.
> 
> [emoji53] I can't seem to find either size anywhere near me to check out irl.




Are you only wanting mod shots? I know several of us including me posted pics of our large Greenwich. I didn't do mod shot. I also posted a couple videos I found of large in the thread -post 1 and 14


----------



## bellevie0891

carterazo said:


> I've seen both in the store and I can tell you that the "large" really isn't, especially when you hook it in the middle for it to take it's curvy shape.  I am a small bag girl and the large once clasped was what I preferred.  Not too big and not too small.  The medium became a little to small/cute for me.  I actually wondered why the large was called large.  I would consider it to be more of a small/medium when clasped considering how much it can fit in that shape.
> 
> HTH!







HeatherL said:


> I am a big bag girl.  I own the large and adore it.  For reference, everything that fits in my large Selma & large Riley fit nicely into the large Greenwich.  The smallest I can go for my daily bags is the medium Sutton.  All my stuff does fit in med Sutton, but it's I little too tight IMO.  I'm not sure if you have any of the bags mentioned above, so I hope my post helps.




Thank you guys so much!! 

I have a large Selma and I've had the medium Sutton. I like both of those sizes [emoji4] Is the large around the same dimensions as the medium Sutton?


----------



## bellevie0891

paula3boys said:


> Are you only wanting mod shots? I know several of us including me posted pics of our large Greenwich. I didn't do mod shot. I also posted a couple videos I found of large in the thread -post 1 and 14




Yes, mod shots are what I was looking for. Trying to see what the large looks like when worn [emoji16]

I can read dimensions all day long but they just don't click with me for some reason. Photos help me tremendously. 

Thanks to everyone who has posted photos throughout the thread!! Love seeing all the different colors! [emoji119]&#127996;


----------



## fly_ladee

I don´t know what style to buy.. the normal Greenwich bag or the bucket bag..?
Hard decesion for me! 
What style would you prefer? Does somebody have a large bucket bag? I´m eyeing the black/fuschia one..


----------



## Moving to Texas

Will be able to join the club soon.  Ordered mines from Younkers for $187


----------



## HeatherL

Moving to Texas said:


> Will be able to join the club soon.  Ordered mines from Younkers for $187




Exciting, congrats!  What style/color did you get??


----------



## bellevie0891

heatherl said:


> exciting, congrats!  What style/color did you get??



+1 :d


----------



## Sartorial1

I just scored this beauty tonight. So did not expect to buy this on impulse but I had been looking at a Miranda bucket tote (wishing for a more neutral color) just less than 2 weeks prior. And a few months prior to that passed on a beige Gucci bamboo top handle tote. Clearly I have been projecting since. Think I will enjoy!


----------



## keishapie1973

Sartorial1 said:


> I just scored this beauty tonight. So did not expect to buy this on impulse but I had been looking at a Miranda bucket tote (wishing for a more neutral color) just less than 2 weeks prior. And a few months prior to that passed on a beige Gucci bamboo top handle tote. Clearly I have been projecting since. Think I will enjoy!



Very nice!!! I love the Greenwich bucket bags....


----------



## HeatherL

Sartorial1 said:


> I just scored this beauty tonight. So did not expect to buy this on impulse but I had been looking at a Miranda bucket tote (wishing for a more neutral color) just less than 2 weeks prior. And a few months prior to that passed on a beige Gucci bamboo top handle tote. Clearly I have been projecting since. Think I will enjoy!




I love this style, it's beautiful but too small for me. Sad.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Moving to Texas

HeatherL said:


> Exciting, congrats!  What style/color did you get??


I got the blue/black. Wish I could have found a bright color but selection was limited


----------



## Sartorial1

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice!!! I love the Greenwich bucket bags....



Thank you!


----------



## Sartorial1

HeatherL said:


> I love this style, it's beautiful but too small for me. Sad.  Enjoy!!!


Thanks! Can't wait to take her out this weekend.


----------



## HeatherL

Sartorial1 said:


> Thanks! Can't wait to take her out this weekend.




Did you get to use her this weekend?  What do you think?  Post pics!!


----------



## Sartorial1

Hi HeatherL, I did not get to wear take her out yet. The weather has been horrible here in the NE.


----------



## bellevie0891

Thought I'd add these to this thread also [emoji4].  

Large Greenwich with Medium Cindy (Dusty Rose), Large Cindy (Pale Blue), Large Selma, N/S Hamilton (Black), E/W Hamilton (Dark Dune) and Signature Tote.


----------



## bellevie0891

Just came home to my new Greenwich Bucket Bag [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Pinkalicious

bellevie0891 said:


> Just came home to my new Greenwich Bucket Bag [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3278852




So cute!!!


----------



## paula3boys

Macys had large steel/pearl grey on sale about $159


----------



## Mrs Schabowski

fly_ladee said:


> I don´t know what style to buy.. the normal Greenwich bag or the bucket bag..?
> Hard decesion for me!
> What style would you prefer? Does somebody have a large bucket bag? I´m eyeing the black/fuschia one..


Hey! I can really recommend both bags to you  I own a large grab bag and a medium bucket bag and i would say they are my favourite bags at the moment. If you prefer larger bags, i think the grab bag is the better choice. But the bucket bag really is a cute style. I think the medium version is a bit cuter in it's shape than the large bucket, but this is just my personal taste.


----------



## fly_ladee

Mrs Schabowski said:


> Hey! I can really recommend both bags to you  I own a large grab bag and a medium bucket bag and i would say they are my favourite bags at the moment. If you prefer larger bags, i think the grab bag is the better choice. But the bucket bag really is a cute style. I think the medium version is a bit cuter in it's shape than the large bucket, but this is just my personal taste.




Hey! Thanks for your answer! 
Ohhhh man, now both bags are great! hehe 
The shop I buy the bags is offering the Greenwich bucket bag only in the small and the large version. The middle one is not included. So if I have to choose between them both, I prefer the large one! My plan is now that I keep my eye on the bags and wait til they go on sale. Then I buy, maybe both! But it´s crazy: At the beginning, I was was convinced that I go for the large Grab bag! But then in time, I thougt the bucket bag would be nicerso, you see, hard decesion still! 
I have one more question: Is it so that the bucket bag is not so chic than the grab bag, because of its bulkyness? That would be interesting to know.


----------



## Mrs Schabowski

Hey fly_lady, i do really understand your dilemma. It can really be a hard decision with all  those beautiful bags  if you first choose only one of them, i'd probably take the grab bag,  as it is convertible. I would also say that it is a little more chic than the bucket style and it matches more outfits. I hope this helps you out!


----------



## paula3boys

bellevie0891 said:


> Just came home to my new Greenwich Bucket Bag [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3278852




What size is this? What color inside-fuchsia?


----------



## Moving to Texas

Mrs Schabowski said:


> Hey! I can really recommend both bags to you  I own a large grab bag and a medium bucket bag and i would say they are my favourite bags at the moment. If you prefer larger bags, i think the grab bag is the better choice. But the bucket bag really is a cute style. I think the medium version is a bit cuter in it's shape than the large bucket, but this is just my personal taste.


I only have the large MK Greenwich bag and I love it


----------



## fly_ladee

bellevie0891 said:


> Just came home to my new Greenwich Bucket Bag [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3278852






Oh wow! I´m impressed!! What a beautiful bag the bucket bag is!!  Especially the black/fuschia one. 
What size is it?


----------



## fly_ladee

Mrs Schabowski said:


> Hey fly_lady, i do really understand your dilemma. It can really be a hard decision with all  those beautiful bags  if you first choose only one of them, i'd probably take the grab bag,  as it is convertible. I would also say that it is a little more chic than the bucket style and it matches more outfits. I hope this helps you out!


 


You helped me a lot with your answers! Thank you so much! 
The first bag of the Greenwiches that goes on sale, I´ll take! 
That will be the decesion then, hehe.


----------



## heykariann

Did the Greenwich satchel come in tile blue? I'm having a hard time locating pictures. Thanks for any help!


----------



## lolcia

Joining the club today, My black fuchsia with silver hardware in large is my new luv.


----------



## lolcia

Hi Ladies

i discoverd today the third style of my baby greenwich. It's the backpack style.


See also

http://www.online-instagram.com/media/1052963113625280407_811403670


----------



## Suz82

lolcia said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> 
> 
> i discoverd today the third style of my baby greenwich. It's the backpack style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See also
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.online-instagram.com/media/1052963113625280407_811403670




That's a fab trick [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Pinkalicious

bellevie0891 said:


> Just came home to my new Greenwich Bucket Bag [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3278852




This is gorge. Is this the medium or large?


----------



## megcurry

heykariann said:


> Did the Greenwich satchel come in tile blue? I'm having a hard time locating pictures. Thanks for any help!




Saw one in tile blue in Marshalls a couple months ago and still kinda regret not getting it.  Was gone the next time I looked. Sorry I did not take a pic.


----------



## Pinkalicious

I just searched through the whole thread and couldn't find any mod shots or comparisons between the medium vs. large greenwich bucket bag. Is the large bucket significantly larger...or is the medium the right size? I really can't tell how big the large looks while on...the base looks pretty wide but I don't know!


----------



## Pinkalicious

fly_ladee said:


> Hey! Thanks for your answer!
> Ohhhh man, now both bags are great! hehe
> The shop I buy the bags is offering the Greenwich bucket bag only in the small and the large version. The middle one is not included. So if I have to choose between them both, I prefer the large one! My plan is now that I keep my eye on the bags and wait til they go on sale. Then I buy, maybe both! But it´s crazy: At the beginning, I was was convinced that I go for the large Grab bag! But then in time, I thougt the bucket bag would be nicerso, you see, hard decesion still!
> I have one more question: Is it so that the bucket bag is not so chic than the grab bag, because of its bulkyness? That would be interesting to know.



I haven't been able to find a large bucket bag in person. How bulky is it? How would you compare it to any other MK bag in terms of size? Medium looks like a good size on some people but at times looks too small. I just can't decide!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> I haven't been able to find a large bucket bag in person. How bulky is it? How would you compare it to any other MK bag in terms of size? Medium looks like a good size on some people but at times looks too small. I just can't decide!



I think medium should have been called small personally. Large should have been called medium. Medium looked too small to me in person. Smaller than small Sutton for interior space IMO


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> I think medium should have been called small personally. Large should have been called medium. Medium looked too small to me in person. Smaller than small Sutton for interior space IMO




I found a mod pic of the large bucket bag and it looks a bit too big to be a true bucket bag. I wish I could find a medium bucket in Dusty Rose [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

paula3boys said:


> I think medium should have been called small personally. Large should have been called medium. Medium looked too small to me in person. Smaller than small Sutton for interior space IMO


Agreed.  I don't do large bags and I went with the large. Once you clip it in the middle to give it it's special shape, you lose a lot of space. The bottom is not as big as it seems.


----------



## Pinkalicious

carterazo said:


> Agreed.  I don't do large bags and I went with the large. Once you clip it in the middle to give it it's special shape, you lose a lot of space. The bottom is not as big as it seems.




I was only referring to the bucket style Greenwich. I don't think this applies to the bucket style right? The large looked pretty big... I wish I could find a comparison between medium and large of the bucket style not the clippable tote


----------



## carterazo

Pinkalicious said:


> I was only referring to the bucket style Greenwich. I don't think this applies to the bucket style right? The large looked pretty big... I wish I could find a comparison between medium and large of the bucket style not the clippable tote


I apologize.  I wasn't referring to the bucket bag. [emoji4]


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> I was only referring to the bucket style Greenwich. I don't think this applies to the bucket style right? The large looked pretty big... I wish I could find a comparison between medium and large of the bucket style not the clippable tote




It doesn't apply. I knew you meant bucket though


----------



## Mrs Schabowski

Pinkalicious said:


> I haven't been able to find a large bucket bag in person. How bulky is it? How would you compare it to any other MK bag in terms of size? Medium looks like a good size on some people but at times looks too small. I just can't decide!



I really have to say that  medium isn't small at all. It holds even a little more than my medium Selma satchel, though it doesn't look that it could. I don't own a large bucket bag, but I would also think that it is a bit too bulky. The medium though is ok for me.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Mrs Schabowski said:


> I really have to say that  medium isn't small at all. It holds even a little more than my medium Selma satchel, though it doesn't look that it could. I don't own a large bucket bag, but I would also think that it is a bit too bulky. The medium though is ok for me.



Do you have the medium greenwich bucket? Do you mind posting a mod pic?

I found a mod pic of the large. It's definitely too bulky for me since I'm only 5'3"!


----------



## Mrs Schabowski

Pinkalicious said:


> Do you have the medium greenwich bucket? Do you mind posting a mod pic?
> 
> I found a mod pic of the large. It's definitely too bulky for me since I'm only 5'3"!
> 
> View attachment 3295898
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295899



Hi, yes i have the medium bucket bag. Sorry, but i'm not so comfortable with posting pics of myself on the internet. I'm also very tall, about 5'11", so maybe this would be difficult to compare. But maybe i can find some pics for you. Will definetely have a look.


----------



## heykariann

megcurry said:


> Saw one in tile blue in Marshalls a couple months ago and still kinda regret not getting it.  Was gone the next time I looked. Sorry I did not take a pic.



No problem! I found one and bought one in that color. It's such a pretty blue.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Mrs Schabowski said:


> Hi, yes i have the medium bucket bag. Sorry, but i'm not so comfortable with posting pics of myself on the internet. I'm also very tall, about 5'11", so maybe this would be difficult to compare. But maybe i can find some pics for you. Will definetely have a look.




That's okay. What color is your medium? I'm debating between pearl grey and steel grey


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> That's okay. What color is your medium? I'm debating between pearl grey and steel grey



There's a Med PG on MK site for half off!


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> There's a Med PG on MK site for half off!



I think I'm gonna take the plunge! I don't have anything in pearl grey yet....


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> I think I'm gonna take the plunge! I don't have anything in pearl grey yet....



Ah got for it lol! I bought a ring.


----------



## Mrs Schabowski

Pinkalicious said:


> That's okay. What color is your medium? I'm debating between pearl grey and steel grey



I have it in cornflower blue and surprisingly i really love that colour. When I bought the bag i was pretty sure to get the Pearl grey one and then ended up with this because they displayed next to each other ) i still don't regret it though. If you are debating between those two grey shades i would recommend the pearl grey one.


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Ah got for it lol! I bought a ring.



I just purchased it! After using cash back the total purchase price is $155  I hope I love it in person since I've never seen it IRL. I just know I wanted a pearl grey but never liked any of the current styles. When I saw someone with a greenwich bucket bag this past weekend I fell in love with the style.



Mrs Schabowski said:


> I have it in cornflower blue and surprisingly i really love that colour. When I bought the bag i was pretty sure to get the Pearl grey one and then ended up with this because they displayed next to each other ) i still don't regret it though. If you are debating between those two grey shades i would recommend the pearl grey one.



I really like cornflower blue! I think it's pretty neutral and goes with a lot of colors. I agree the pearl grey looks better than steel grey. I am glad it PG went on sale today at MK!!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> I just purchased it! After using cash back the total purchase price is $155  I hope I love it in person since I've never seen it IRL. I just know I wanted a pearl grey but never liked any of the current styles. When I saw someone with a greenwich bucket bag this past weekend I fell in love with the style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like cornflower blue! I think it's pretty neutral and goes with a lot of colors. I agree the pearl grey looks better than steel grey. I am glad it PG went on sale today at MK!!




I saw small pearl grey at Nordies today and it was amazing price so it tempted me but I can't do small so walked away. Pearl grey is better for year round. I have a steel grey jet set travel tote but won't really pull it out a lot in spring or summer


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> I just purchased it! After using cash back the total purchase price is $155  I hope I love it in person since I've never seen it IRL. I just know I wanted a pearl grey but never liked any of the current styles. When I saw someone with a greenwich bucket bag this past weekend I fell in love with the style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like cornflower blue! I think it's pretty neutral and goes with a lot of colors. I agree the pearl grey looks better than steel grey. I am glad it PG went on sale today at MK!!




Oh fun! PG is such a pretty color! Let us know what you think when you get it. Well I placed an order for a necklace after the ring order lol. Oppsy heheh b[emoji14]


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> I saw small pearl grey at Nordies today and it was amazing price so it tempted me but I can't do small so walked away. Pearl grey is better for year round. I have a steel grey jet set travel tote but won't really pull it out a lot in spring or summer



Agreed - the small looks way too small. I haven't seen steel grey in person but I've been wanting to add pearl grey to my collection. Surprisingly I don't have any bags in grey!



BeachBagGal said:


> Oh fun! PG is such a pretty color! Let us know what you think when you get it. Well I placed an order for a necklace after the ring order lol. Oppsy heheh b[emoji14]



Ooh can you show us what you got? Maybe post pics in the chat thread I only have an MK watch in terms of jewelry. I wanted to try out his bracelets at one point but always settled on a bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Agreed - the small looks way too small. I haven't seen steel grey in person but I've been wanting to add pearl grey to my collection. Surprisingly I don't have any bags in grey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh can you show us what you got? Maybe post pics in the chat thread I only have an MK watch in terms of jewelry. I wanted to try out his bracelets at one point but always settled on a bag




Oh you KNOW I'll def post pix! [emoji3] The ring order got cancelled... Boo hiss. Buuuuut I made up for it by buying some other MK jewelry on Macy's that was on sale lol. I'll also be getting the necklace I ordered from the MK site. The only MK jewelery I have is a ring my friend gave me for Xmas and I love it! [emoji3]


----------



## Mrs Schabowski

Pinkalicious said:


> I just purchased it! After using cash back the total purchase price is $155  I hope I love it in person since I've never seen it IRL. I just know I wanted a pearl grey but never liked any of the current styles. When I saw someone with a greenwich bucket bag this past weekend I fell in love with the style.
> 
> Congratulations to your purchase! I hope you enjoy it


----------



## bellevie0891

Been carrying my Greenwich for two weeks now [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Pinkalicious

MK has the fastest shipping! I just bought this on Monday, and it got here today. I was very apprehensive of this style but I surprisingly loved it when I took it out of its wrapping. I can't believe I am 2 for 2 this week lol, this doesn't normally happen. I think I am finally bag content!

This Pearl grey is just stunning. I also love the style, it's so different than anything else I own.


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> MK has the fastest shipping! I just bought this on Monday, and it got here today. I was very apprehensive of this style but I surprisingly loved it when I took it out of its wrapping. I can't believe I am 2 for 2 this week lol, this doesn't normally happen. I think I am finally bag content!
> 
> This Pearl grey is just stunning. I also love the style, it's so different than anything else I own.
> 
> View attachment 3298469
> 
> View attachment 3298473




I love this!!  Beautiful & adorable!!  Enjoy!


----------



## HeatherL

bellevie0891 said:


> Been carrying my Greenwich for two weeks now [emoji173]&#65039;




Love steel grey & was very tempted but I have (& am using) this in pearl grey. Love this bag!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> MK has the fastest shipping! I just bought this on Monday, and it got here today. I was very apprehensive of this style but I surprisingly loved it when I took it out of its wrapping. I can't believe I am 2 for 2 this week lol, this doesn't normally happen. I think I am finally bag content!
> 
> This Pearl grey is just stunning. I also love the style, it's so different than anything else I own.
> 
> View attachment 3298469
> 
> View attachment 3298473



Very pretty!!! Be careful using the words "bag content". I uttered the same words about a month ago and have now bought three more bags.....


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty!!! Be careful using the words "bag content". I uttered the same words about a month ago and have now bought three more bags.....




Hehehe! I know right [emoji38]
I only know of your saddle bag and the canary messenger... What's the third?!


----------



## Pinkalicious

HeatherL said:


> Love steel grey & was very tempted but I have (& am using) this in pearl grey. Love this bag!!




I never liked the regular greenwich until now. Love steel grey and Pearl grey!

Heather did you post pics of yours here?


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Hehehe! I know right [emoji38]
> I only know of your saddle bag and the canary messenger... What's the third?!



Ordered a coach rogue in mineral for my birthday next month.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> MK has the fastest shipping! I just bought this on Monday, and it got here today. I was very apprehensive of this style but I surprisingly loved it when I took it out of its wrapping. I can't believe I am 2 for 2 this week lol, this doesn't normally happen. I think I am finally bag content!
> 
> This Pearl grey is just stunning. I also love the style, it's so different than anything else I own.
> 
> View attachment 3298469
> 
> View attachment 3298473




Oh cute! You got your PG yay!!! That was FAST shipping! I haven't gotten my necklace yet (the ring got cancelled. Boo hiss).


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty!!! Be careful using the words "bag content". I uttered the same words about a month ago and have now bought three more bags.....




I know! Famous last words! Hahah. That's why I keep those words to myself. Hahahah


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Ordered a coach rogue in mineral for my birthday next month.....




Oooo nice! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## SillyPooch

Pinkalicious said:


> MK has the fastest shipping! I just bought this on Monday, and it got here today. I was very apprehensive of this style but I surprisingly loved it when I took it out of its wrapping. I can't believe I am 2 for 2 this week lol, this doesn't normally happen. I think I am finally bag content!
> 
> This Pearl grey is just stunning. I also love the style, it's so different than anything else I own.
> 
> View attachment 3298469
> 
> View attachment 3298473


LOVELY BAG!!! I just got a coral one from Macy's VIP sale!  I can't wait for it to get here!!!


----------



## CoachMaven

Pinkalicious said:


> MK has the fastest shipping! I just bought this on Monday, and it got here today. I was very apprehensive of this style but I surprisingly loved it when I took it out of its wrapping. I can't believe I am 2 for 2 this week lol, this doesn't normally happen. I think I am finally bag content!
> 
> This Pearl grey is just stunning. I also love the style, it's so different than anything else I own.
> 
> View attachment 3298469
> 
> View attachment 3298473



I really love this! I am contemplating this in the medium in Optic White for Spring/Summer, is this the medium size?


----------



## CoachMaven

Ladies, I have the Large grab bag of the Greenwich in Dusty Rose and I LOVE it. I am now thinking of the drawstring version in Optic White in the medium, are they similar in size? I like the size of the grab bag, but the large version of the drawstring seems too large. Does anyone have both of these for comparison? Please and thank you!


----------



## Mrs Schabowski

CoachMaven said:


> Ladies, I have the Large grab bag of the Greenwich in Dusty Rose and I LOVE it. I am now thinking of the drawstring version in Optic White in the medium, are they similar in size? I like the size of the grab bag, but the large version of the drawstring seems too large. Does anyone have both of these for comparison? Please and thank you!



Hi, i have both bags and they are really great! Love the style of them both, the versatility and the kind of saffiano leather. Also bought the grab bag first and then wanted the bucket style  if you compare the sizes, i would say that the medium bucket bag definitely is a medium size and smaller than the grab bag. But it can hold a lot and is very easy to carry. For me it's the perfect size and I also like it more than the large bucket. Hope that helps you a bit. Maybe I can take pictures for comparison later.


----------



## Mrs Schabowski

Pinkalicious said:


> MK has the fastest shipping! I just bought this on Monday, and it got here today. I was very apprehensive of this style but I surprisingly loved it when I took it out of its wrapping. I can't believe I am 2 for 2 this week lol, this doesn't normally happen. I think I am finally bag content!
> 
> This Pearl grey is just stunning. I also love the style, it's so different than anything else I own.
> 
> View attachment 3298469
> 
> View attachment 3298473



I really love that syle so much! PG is a great colour. The only thing I don't like about it is the shw. Would love to see some grey Mk bags with ghw.


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Ordered a coach rogue in mineral for my birthday next month.....




Happy early bday! You've been so good you deserve all the new goodies  did u post a pic in the other bags thread? I'd love to see it. All my innards in my bags are Coach slgs and not MK haha, I love the brand too



BeachBagGal said:


> Oh cute! You got your PG yay!!! That was FAST shipping! I haven't gotten my necklace yet (the ring got cancelled. Boo hiss).




This was my first time ordering online, def not my last! Can't wait to see your necklace!



SillyPooch said:


> LOVELY BAG!!! I just got a coral one from Macy's VIP sale!  I can't wait for it to get here!!!




Thank u! How much was it at Macy's? Coral sounds beautiful, especially if it has that slight sheen to it. I can't wait to see it, it sounds like the perfect spring summer bag!!



CoachMaven said:


> I really love this! I am contemplating this in the medium in Optic White for Spring/Summer, is this the medium size?




Oh that would be gorgeous for summer. Yes mine is the medium! I have a mod pic but excuse the mess, we are moving and packing. And I'm 8 mos pregnant[emoji23] but I'm 5'3" to give u an idea 






Mrs Schabowski said:


> I really love that syle so much! PG is a great colour. The only thing I don't like about it is the shw. Would love to see some grey Mk bags with ghw.




The shw is my favorite part lol! I do wish he made bags in shw and ghw so we could choose what we want. I'm addicted to shw lately, with my ballet Selma too [emoji177]


----------



## CoachMaven

Pinkalicious said:


> Happy early bday! You've been so good you deserve all the new goodies  did u post a pic in the other bags thread? I'd love to see it. All my innards in my bags are Coach slgs and not MK haha, I love the brand too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first time ordering online, def not my last! Can't wait to see your necklace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u! How much was it at Macy's? Coral sounds beautiful, especially if it has that slight sheen to it. I can't wait to see it, it sounds like the perfect spring summer bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that would be gorgeous for summer. Yes mine is the medium! I have a mod pic but excuse the mess, we are moving and packing. And I'm 8 mos pregnant[emoji23] but I'm 5'3" to give u an idea
> 
> View attachment 3299064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shw is my favorite part lol! I do wish he made bags in shw and ghw so we could choose what we want. I'm addicted to shw lately, with my ballet Selma too [emoji177]



You look great, thank you for the mod shot! One other question: is it hard to get in and out of with the drawstring on saffiano? That was another concern I had.


----------



## CoachMaven

Mrs Schabowski said:


> Hi, i have both bags and they are really great! Love the style of them both, the versatility and the kind of saffiano leather. Also bought the grab bag first and then wanted the bucket style  if you compare the sizes, i would say that the medium bucket bag definitely is a medium size and smaller than the grab bag. But it can hold a lot and is very easy to carry. For me it's the perfect size and I also like it more than the large bucket. Hope that helps you a bit. Maybe I can take pictures for comparison later.



Thank you so much, I would really appreciate it! I have been narrowing down my options and it is between this and another satchel style by Coach. My hangup with this one is how easy is it to get in and out of in saffiano and having a drawstring, as well as the size. I am 5'8", so I am hoping it wouldn't look goofy on me.


----------



## SillyPooch

Pinkalicious said:


> Happy early bday! You've been so good you deserve all the new goodies  did u post a pic in the other bags thread? I'd love to see it. All my innards in my bags are Coach slgs and not MK haha, I love the brand too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first time ordering online, def not my last! Can't wait to see your necklace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u! How much was it at Macy's? Coral sounds beautiful, especially if it has that slight sheen to it. I can't wait to see it, it sounds like the perfect spring summer bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that would be gorgeous for summer. Yes mine is the medium! I have a mod pic but excuse the mess, we are moving and packing. And I'm 8 mos pregnant[emoji23] but I'm 5'3" to give u an idea
> 
> View attachment 3299064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shw is my favorite part lol! I do wish he made bags in shw and ghw so we could choose what we want. I'm addicted to shw lately, with my ballet Selma too [emoji177]


Maycys is having a really good sale today especially with the additional 25% off, for a small bucket tote, you can get it for $108 before tax!


----------



## Pinkalicious

CoachMaven said:


> You look great, thank you for the mod shot! One other question: is it hard to get in and out of with the drawstring on saffiano? That was another concern I had.




I was trying it out yesterday but it's hard to say since I haven't officially used it while out and about. That would be my main concern too but it seems easy enough to leave the drawstring not too tight and just use the snap to get in and out of the bag. I will try it soon and let you know for sure though!


----------



## CoachMaven

Pinkalicious said:


> I was trying it out yesterday but it's hard to say since I haven't officially used it while out and about. That would be my main concern too but it seems easy enough to leave the drawstring not too tight and just use the snap to get in and out of the bag. I will try it soon and let you know for sure though!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Mrs Schabowski

CoachMaven said:


> Thank you so much, I would really appreciate it! I have been narrowing down my options and it is between this and another satchel style by Coach. My hangup with this one is how easy is it to get in and out of in saffiano and having a drawstring, as well as the size. I am 5'8", so I am hoping it wouldn't look goofy on me.



You're welcome! I try to post the pics tomorrow. Don't worry about the size. I'm about 5'11" and I think it looks like the right size. I don't like bucket bags to be to large. With you're other concern i can also calm you down. It's absolutely easy to use. Otherwise I wouldn't take it out so often as I hate unpractical things.


----------



## Mrs Schabowski

Pinkalicious said:


> Happy early bday! You've been so good you deserve all the new goodies  did u post a pic in the other bags thread? I'd love to see it. All my innards in my bags are Coach slgs and not MK haha, I love the brand too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first time ordering online, def not my last! Can't wait to see your necklace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u! How much was it at Macy's? Coral sounds beautiful, especially if it has that slight sheen to it. I can't wait to see it, it sounds like the perfect spring summer bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that would be gorgeous for summer. Yes mine is the medium! I have a mod pic but excuse the mess, we are moving and packing. And I'm 8 mos pregnant[emoji23] but I'm 5'3" to give u an idea
> 
> View attachment 3299064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shw is my favorite part lol! I do wish he made bags in shw and ghw so we could choose what we want. I'm addicted to shw lately, with my ballet Selma too [emoji177]



You're right, Mk should give us more options to choose as it depends on the personal taste what you prefer. I also had a phase when I was really into shw, but now I'm addicted to gold.


----------



## halobear

Should I keep the bucket in the blue or coral? The coral is very springy. the blue would go better with my outfits and I could probably use it in both fall and spring. But I'm keeping the tote and I kind of don't want 2 bags in the same color. What should I do????


----------



## halobear

Macy's VIP sale - Greenwich Bucket was $142 each. Tote was $108


----------



## CoachMaven

Bloomingdales is having a great sale too, if you are a loyalist, you can get $$ off and sign up for their texts and get an additional 15% off. I got the optic white medium bucket for $134!


----------



## CoachMaven

halobear said:


> Should I keep the bucket in the blue or coral? The coral is very springy. the blue would go better with my outfits and I could probably use it in both fall and spring. But I'm keeping the tote and I kind of don't want 2 bags in the same color. What should I do????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299508



Oh, thank you for this shot, I have the tote and just ordered the medium bucket. They look close in size, and that was my hope. I would personally keep the coral and return the blue since the tote is so close in shades.


----------



## Mrs Schabowski

Here are the comparison  pics of the  medium bucket and large  grab bag.


----------



## Mrs Schabowski

And here compared with the transformed style


----------



## Mrs Schabowski

halobear said:


> Should I keep the bucket in the blue or coral? The coral is very springy. the blue would go better with my outfits and I could probably use it in both fall and spring. But I'm keeping the tote and I kind of don't want 2 bags in the same color. What should I do????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299508



As you can see i'm a fan of the blue ) but as you already own a Greenwich in this shade, keep the coral! Or even both


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Happy early bday! You've been so good you deserve all the new goodies  did u post a pic in the other bags thread? I'd love to see it. All my innards in my bags are Coach slgs and not MK haha, I love the brand too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first time ordering online, def not my last! Can't wait to see your necklace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u! How much was it at Macy's? Coral sounds beautiful, especially if it has that slight sheen to it. I can't wait to see it, it sounds like the perfect spring summer bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that would be gorgeous for summer. Yes mine is the medium! I have a mod pic but excuse the mess, we are moving and packing. And I'm 8 mos pregnant[emoji23] but I'm 5'3" to give u an idea
> 
> View attachment 3299064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shw is my favorite part lol! I do wish he made bags in shw and ghw so we could choose what we want. I'm addicted to shw lately, with my ballet Selma too [emoji177]



It's scheduled to be delivered on Wednesday. I will definitely post pics once I receive it. 

Love your bucket bag. I had my eye on one in Merlot a while back but ended up getting the Campbell. You look so adorable with your baby bump. It's getting really close. Very exciting times for you.


----------



## CoachMaven

Mrs Schabowski said:


> And here compared with the transformed style



Thanks! I measured my grab bag and imagined these to be close like this. I am excited to get my new bucket bag!


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> I never liked the regular greenwich until now. Love steel grey and Pearl grey!
> 
> Heather did you post pics of yours here?




I adore this bag and have yet it see it in a bad color!  I think I have posted this in a few threads, but I'll post again!!!


This was posted in the color comparison thread.  PG & Dove





Any excuse to post [emoji3]

I hope you are enjoying yours!!


----------



## halobear

CoachMaven said:


> Oh, thank you for this shot, I have the tote and just ordered the medium bucket. They look close in size, and that was my hope. I would personally keep the coral and return the blue since the tote is so close in shades.







Mrs Schabowski said:


> As you can see i'm a fan of the blue ) but as you already own a Greenwich in this shade, keep the coral! Or even both




Thanks for the feedback. I kept the coral and returned the blue.


----------



## halobear

Are they still selling the large grab bags? I did a search online and only found it on eBay or Poshmark/Mercari. I would like to be able to return just in case. TIA


----------



## Sarah03

I dressed up my small bucket:


----------



## CoachMaven

halobear said:


> Are they still selling the large grab bags? I did a search online and only found it on eBay or Poshmark/Mercari. I would like to be able to return just in case. TIA



The Bon Ton has the Elephant color still and on clearance: 
http://www.bonton.com/sc1/query/mic...ch-large-saffiano-leather-satchel-903697.html

ETA: And it looks like that they have limited in the grey too: 
http://www.bonton.com/product/903697 .html?rec=14


----------



## halobear

CoachMaven said:


> The Bon Ton has the Elephant color still and on clearance:
> 
> http://www.bonton.com/sc1/query/mic...ch-large-saffiano-leather-satchel-903697.html




Thanks! I actually managed to snatch one in Pale Gray/steel gray - guess they must have restocked because it was showing as out of stock in all colors last night. Crossing my fingers it ships!


----------



## halobear

Sarah03 said:


> I dressed up my small bucket:
> View attachment 3300445
> View attachment 3300446




Pretty!


----------



## cny1941

Sarah03 said:


> I dressed up my small bucket:
> View attachment 3300445
> View attachment 3300446




So pretty. Love the bag and scarf [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## halobear

halobear said:


> Thanks! I actually managed to snatch one in Pale Gray/steel gray - guess they must have restocked because it was showing as out of stock in all colors last night. Crossing my fingers it ships!




Ugh!!!! Just got an email from Bon-ton. Order has been cancelled. =(


----------



## CoachMaven

halobear said:


> Ugh!!!! Just got an email from Bon-ton. Order has been cancelled. =(



Awww, that stinks! I am sorry.


----------



## carterazo

HeatherL said:


> I adore this bag and have yet it see it in a bad color!  I think I have posted this in a few threads, but I'll post again!!!
> View attachment 3300344
> 
> This was posted in the color comparison thread.  PG & Dove
> View attachment 3300346
> 
> View attachment 3300347
> 
> 
> Any excuse to post [emoji3]
> 
> I hope you are enjoying yours!!


Love this bag. I agree- it looks great in any color.
Can you give the full color name for pg?


Sarah03 said:


> I dressed up my small bucket:
> View attachment 3300445
> View attachment 3300446


So pretty!


----------



## Pinkalicious

carterazo said:


> Love this bag. I agree- it looks great in any color.
> Can you give the full color name for pg?
> 
> So pretty!




PG is Pearl grey


----------



## carterazo

Pinkalicious said:


> PG is Pearl grey


Thanks!  [emoji4]


----------



## CoachMaven

My bucket shipped, so now the anxious wait begins!


----------



## halobear

CoachMaven said:


> Awww, that stinks! I am sorry.




Apparently both colors just went back in stock - placed 2 separate orders yesterday and today. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## halobear

CoachMaven said:


> My bucket shipped, so now the anxious wait begins!




Lol I know the feeling. What color did you get?


----------



## CoachMaven

halobear said:


> Apparently both colors just went back in stock - placed 2 separate orders yesterday and today. Crossing my fingers!



Oh geez, I hope you get one (or both!)


----------



## CoachMaven

halobear said:


> Lol I know the feeling. What color did you get?



I got the Optic White. I have been wanting a white bag for a year now and just couldn't decide. Since I live in a hot climate area, I wanted something that would be roomy but not cling to me when it is hot and nasty out. It is expected to arrive Thursday, I am so excited to see it!


----------



## halobear

CoachMaven said:


> I got the Optic White. I have been wanting a white bag for a year now and just couldn't decide. Since I live in a hot climate area, I wanted something that would be roomy but not cling to me when it is hot and nasty out. It is expected to arrive Thursday, I am so excited to see it!




I've decided to sell my white bags. They're both soft leather and I rarely use them because I'm afraid of getting them dirty, but Saffiano should be easier to clean. Post pics when you get your bag!


----------



## halobear

CoachMaven said:


> Oh geez, I hope you get one (or both!)




Whomp whomp. Just got both cancellation emails.


----------



## Pinkalicious

halobear said:


> Whomp whomp. Just got both cancellation emails.




Oh man that's terrible. I've never ordered from them... They need to fix their system!

I've decided to return my Pearl grey Greenwich. While I loved the color on this style A LOT, i am still in my ballet Selma and don't have the urge to use the Greenwich. I thought about holding onto her for a bit but as I kept staring at mod pics of me holding the bag I liked it less and less!


----------



## CoachMaven

halobear said:


> I've decided to sell my white bags. They're both soft leather and I rarely use them because I'm afraid of getting them dirty, but Saffiano should be easier to clean. Post pics when you get your bag!



Will do! I've had Coach leather bags in white before and sold them only because of their designs, not the actual color. They weren't that difficult to keep clean, so I am hoping this will be the same. Never owned saffiano in white though.


----------



## Loved by Kors

My new large Greenwich grab bag in tile blue lined with aquamarine!!! And I snagged it for $115.00 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## paula3boys

Loved by Kors said:


> My new large Greenwich grab bag in tile blue lined with aquamarine!!! And I snagged it for $115.00 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303512




I haven't seen that color combo. Where did you get it?


----------



## Pinkalicious

Loved by Kors said:


> My new large Greenwich grab bag in tile blue lined with aquamarine!!! And I snagged it for $115.00 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303512




Pretty color!


----------



## CoachMaven

Loved by Kors said:


> My new large Greenwich grab bag in tile blue lined with aquamarine!!! And I snagged it for $115.00 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303512



Gorgeous and what a great price!


----------



## Loved by Kors

paula3boys said:


> I haven't seen that color combo. Where did you get it?




Tj maxx


----------



## Loved by Kors

I have seen a bunch lately popping up on ebay too!


----------



## omri

Loved by Kors said:


> My new large Greenwich grab bag in tile blue lined with aquamarine!!! And I snagged it for $115.00 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303512


Wow! What a beautiful bag!) And for a great price.


----------



## paula3boys

Loved by Kors said:


> Tj maxx





Loved by Kors said:


> I have seen a bunch lately popping up on ebay too!



I wonder if they were made just for TJ Maxx. Sometimes designers do that. I have never seen this color combo at any of the department stores!


----------



## Loved by Kors

Not sure but I love it! They had a few black large Greenwich grab bags but I can't remember what color they were lined with but anyhow when I went back two days later they were all gone! Sold like hot cakes! Marked at $165 but mine had a smear of something on it that got me a discount and when I got it home I wiped it away with a baby wipe and it's good as gold!


----------



## CoachMaven

Grrrrr. my bucket bag was slated to be delivered today, and FedEx pushed it to tomorrow


----------



## paula3boys

Loved by Kors said:


> Not sure but I love it! They had a few black large Greenwich grab bags but I can't remember what color they were lined with but anyhow when I went back two days later they were all gone! Sold like hot cakes! Marked at $165 but mine had a smear of something on it that got me a discount and when I got it home I wiped it away with a baby wipe and it's good as gold!




Awesome!


----------



## halobear

CoachMaven said:


> Grrrrr. my bucket bag was slated to be delivered today, and FedEx pushed it to tomorrow




Oh man. That sucks. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## halobear

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh man that's terrible. I've never ordered from them... They need to fix their system!
> 
> I've decided to return my Pearl grey Greenwich. While I loved the color on this style A LOT, i am still in my ballet Selma and don't have the urge to use the Greenwich. I thought about holding onto her for a bit but as I kept staring at mod pics of me holding the bag I liked it less and less!




Found a fuchsia one on eBay - it was delivered last night. Can't wait to use it! It's much bigger than I thought.


----------



## halobear

CoachMaven said:


> Oh geez, I hope you get one (or both!)




My fuchsia came in!



And I found a tile blue/aqua one - should be here today. Lol, I need help. Gotta stop buying bags.


----------



## Sassyjgm

That's pretty!


----------



## CoachMaven

halobear said:


> My fuchsia came in!
> View attachment 3305046
> 
> 
> And I found a tile blue/aqua one - should be here today. Lol, I need help. Gotta stop buying bags.


Very nice! And I think I may have created a monster, lol!


----------



## CoachMaven

My Greenwich Medium Bucket in Optic White is here and I love it!!! This will be a great bag for Summer!


----------



## CoachMaven

Not sure why it posted two photos, lol. But I used my smaller sized Coach wallet and there is plenty of room for the rest (large wristlet, sunglasses, phone, smaller wristlet, pencil case)


----------



## halobear

CoachMaven said:


> Very nice! And I think I may have created a monster, lol!




Lol. The monster was already there - you just enabled it. I need to make more room in my closet.


----------



## cdtracing

I'm going to check out Ebay for one of these Grab bags.  I like my bags on the larger size & I think one of these just might fit the bill!


----------



## carterazo

halobear said:


> Found a fuchsia one on eBay - it was delivered last night. Can't wait to use it! It's much bigger than I thought.
> View attachment 3305043


So pretty!


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3305223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Greenwich Medium Bucket in Optic White is here and I love it!!! This will be a great bag for Summer!


Congrats,  she's lovely! I think this is my favorite color for this bag.


----------



## halobear

Tile Blue/Aqua came in today



Should I keep both colors or sell one?


----------



## halobear

carterazo said:


> So pretty!




Thanks! This is my 4th pink MK bag.


----------



## halobear

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3305223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Greenwich Medium Bucket in Optic White is here and I love it!!! This will be a great bag for Summer!




Enjoy! Summer can't come soon enough! I'm tired of this crazy weather. It's mid March and it's supposed to snow on Sunday!


----------



## halobear

cdtracing said:


> I'm going to check out Ebay for one of these Grab bags.  I like my bags on the larger size & I think one of these just might fit the bill!




That's what I said to myself (the part about looking on eBay) and I ended up with 2 &#128578;


----------



## omri

halobear said:


> Tile Blue/Aqua came in today
> View attachment 3305680
> 
> 
> Should I keep both colors or sell one?
> View attachment 3305681


Keep both!)


----------



## CoachMaven

halobear said:


> Tile Blue/Aqua came in today
> View attachment 3305680
> 
> 
> Should I keep both colors or sell one?
> View attachment 3305681



If you are only going to keep one, I'd be more partial to the blue, but that is just me. I love blues. Also base it on what you already have- handbags and outfits that match.


----------



## CoachMaven

halobear said:


> Enjoy! Summer can't come soon enough! I'm tired of this crazy weather. It's mid March and it's supposed to snow on Sunday!



It's already warm here, I am trying hard not to turn on the a/c yet. I want to keep the electric bills as low as possible till I have no choice! I am originally from back East, so all of my family and friends are complaining back there about this last minute noreaster coming to town. I don't miss that for anything!


----------



## halobear

omri said:


> Keep both!)




Lol I probably will. That just means I have to try to get  sell off some of m my other bags that I no longer use - I am seriously running out of room in my closet!


----------



## heykariann

halobear said:


> Enjoy! Summer can't come soon enough! I'm tired of this crazy weather. It's mid March and it's supposed to snow on Sunday!



I have the tile blue one and pink is my favorite color. I really just loved the blue. I live in MD and we are expected some snow on Sunday. &#128553;


----------



## halobear

heykariann said:


> I have the tile blue one and pink is my favorite color. I really just loved the blue. I live in MD and we are expected some snow on Sunday. [emoji30]




That's my problem. I like the blue too but pink is my favorite color. &#129300;


----------



## Stephg

Are there any mod shots of the medium grab bag? Cross body preferably, love the look, just can't decide if it's too bulky as a cross body.


----------



## Nan246

Hi gang! May I join you? I finally got a Greenwich after reading this whole thread! I bought a pearl grey, black, and raspberry! I hope this bag will become my favorite.


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> Hi gang! May I join you? I finally got a Greenwich after reading this whole thread! I bought a pearl grey, black, and raspberry! I hope this bag will become my favorite.




Ooh show is some pics of your new beauties


----------



## halobear

Stephg said:


> Are there any mod shots of the medium grab bag? Cross body preferably, love the look, just can't decide if it's too bulky as a cross body.




Just bought one the other day. Will post pics when it gets here


----------



## halobear

Nan246 said:


> Hi gang! May I join you? I finally got a Greenwich after reading this whole thread! I bought a pearl grey, black, and raspberry! I hope this bag will become my favorite.




Pics!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

halobear said:


> Just bought one the other day. Will post pics when it gets here




What color?!


----------



## Nan246

Waiting for them to arrive! I will definite post.


----------



## halobear

Pinkalicious said:


> What color?!




Black with turquoise interior. Figured that would be the safest color so I can use it rather than have it sit in my closet.


----------



## paula3boys

halobear said:


> Black with turquoise interior. Figured that would be the safest color so I can use it rather than have it sit in my closet.




Where did you find that color combo?!


----------



## halobear

paula3boys said:


> Where did you find that color combo?!




Posh. It's supposed be to an older combo. I think it's turquoise. Maybe it's tile blue.


----------



## paula3boys

halobear said:


> Posh. It's supposed be to an older combo. I think it's turquoise. Maybe it's tile blue.




Interesting. I don't recall it. Do you have pics?


----------



## halobear

paula3boys said:


> Interesting. I don't recall it. Do you have pics?




Yes I meant aquamarine. It's the same color as the tile blue combo. Lol, did I cause some unnecessary excitement?


----------



## Nan246

halobear said:


> Black with turquoise interior. Figured that would be the safest color so I can use it rather than have it sit in my closet.



That would be so pretty! Yes I went with black too so that I can use it more often. My problem is that I don't want my bags (or me either) to get old and slouchy!


----------



## Selphy

Right now i dont have one..but someday i will have it..last week i confused choose between greenwich or jet set top zip but i thought jet set will be more suitable for me, a mom with two kiddos..sometimes i have to bring their stuff in bag..yesterday i saw someone wear greenwich and it looks really cute..oohh no my husband could kill me spending a lot of money only for bags


----------



## Nan246

Selphy said:


> Right now i dont have one..but someday i will have it..last week i confused choose between greenwich or jet set top zip but i thought jet set will be more suitable for me, a mom with two kiddos..sometimes i have to bring their stuff in bag..yesterday i saw someone wear greenwich and it looks really cute..oohh no my husband could kill me spending a lot of money only for bags



Hi! I like the top zip tote too with that nice zipper. I am getting the Greenwich because I like the long single strap and the shap when you put the clasp together. Lol my husband nearly had a stroke when he saw my bags. I accidentally took them out to clean my closet. (He only saw 8 bags not the rest hee heee) but I told him I'm going to sell them. (To make room for more lol). He was happy for a bit!


----------



## Nan246

halobear said:


> Yes I meant aquamarine. It's the same color as the tile blue combo. Lol, did I cause some unnecessary excitement?



Hi do you like your fuschia? I'm thinking of getting one. I was going to get a mandarin one but it was sold.
The black and blue sounds so pretty! I wish I can buy one in every color!


----------



## halobear

Nan246 said:


> Hi do you like your fuschia? I'm thinking of getting one. I was going to get a mandarin one but it was sold.
> 
> The black and blue sounds so pretty! I wish I can buy one in every color!




I love the color but only used the fuchsia one once. I've been using my large black/red one for the last few days. For me, the black one is easier to coordinate. I feel like the fuchsia is a spring/summer color and it's still cold where I am so I haven't had the urge to use it. That's the main reason I sold my Tile Blue one.


----------



## paula3boys

halobear said:


> Yes I meant aquamarine. It's the same color as the tile blue combo. Lol, did I cause some unnecessary excitement?



I just thought I knew all the available colors so was confused at first. lol


----------



## Nan246

paula3boys said:


> I just thought I knew all the available colors so was confused at first. lol



hi Paula
How many greenwich do you have?  Are you still enjoying the bag?  I got my PG today and I'm not sure that it's my favorite bag yet.  I was so gunho loving the soft leather and different look but now don't know. I'll carry her tomorrow and see. LOL I listed 4 bags so that i can buy this style bag.


----------



## paula3boys

Nan246 said:


> hi Paula
> How many greenwich do you have?  Are you still enjoying the bag?  I got my PG today and I'm not sure that it's my favorite bag yet.  I was so gunho loving the soft leather and different look but now don't know. I'll carry her tomorrow and see. LOL I listed 4 bags so that i can buy this style bag.



I had 2 of these- pearl grey with purple interior and black with raspberry interior (my 1st one). I sold grey awhile ago and just listed the black one for sale this week. I do like how you can change the styles so it is like having more than one bag, but I have not been using it for awhile now. I won't lose a ton of money on it (paid full price) so if I can't sell it without a huge loss, then I will keep it. I love the raspberry interior on it. I just feel it is a little heavier than I originally thought and I have issues carrying too much bag weight so try to avoid it at all costs. Been selling a lot of my MK bags lately to fund other bags now also


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> I had 2 of these- pearl grey with purple interior and black with raspberry interior (my 1st one). I sold grey awhile ago and just listed the black one for sale this week. I do like how you can change the styles so it is like having more than one bag, but I have not been using it for awhile now. I won't lose a ton of money on it (paid full price) so if I can't sell it without a huge loss, then I will keep it. I love the raspberry interior on it. I just feel it is a little heavier than I originally thought and I have issues carrying too much bag weight so try to avoid it at all costs. Been selling a lot of my MK bags lately to fund other bags now also




What have u been buying to replace your MKs?! Share in the other thread


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> What have u been buying to replace your MKs?! Share in the other thread



+1. I want to see also. I always looking at my bags trying to decide who's next on the chopping block....


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> What have u been buying to replace your MKs?! Share in the other thread





keishapie1973 said:


> +1. I want to see also. I always looking at my bags trying to decide who's next on the chopping block....



Been spending some time in the LV forum  I think I did post them in the "other bags besides MK" thread. I got a few and now debating on what is next!


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> Been spending some time in the LV forum  I think I did post them in the "other bags besides MK" thread. I got a few and now debating on what is next!




Oh yeah, you got 2 amazingggg beauties! I love them both [emoji177] especially the NF. Can't wait to see your next acquisition!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh yeah, you got 2 amazingggg beauties! I love them both [emoji177] especially the NF. Can't wait to see your next acquisition!




Waiting on DA with RB Emilie to match my NF! It comes out Friday


----------



## halobear

Nan246 said:


> Hi! I like the top zip tote too with that nice zipper. I am getting the Greenwich because I like the long single strap and the shap when you put the clasp together. Lol my husband nearly had a stroke when he saw my bags. I accidentally took them out to clean my closet. (He only saw 8 bags not the rest hee heee) but I told him I'm going to sell them. (To make room for more lol). He was happy for a bit!




Lol that's why everything is kept in a duster so he see  nothing but white and brown. They all blend in and I know he won't take the trouble to count them. [emoji6]


----------



## halobear

Stephg said:


> Are there any mod shots of the medium grab bag? Cross body preferably, love the look, just can't decide if it's too bulky as a cross body.







Nan246 said:


> That would be so pretty! Yes I went with black too so that I can use it more often. My problem is that I don't want my bags (or me either) to get old and slouchy!




Ok I need to stop buying bags late at night because I don't read things right. Turns out my medium grab bag is navy. I thought I was buying a black one. It's actually a nice surprise since the colors are still nice. Here's comparison shots

Large and Medium grab bag



Medium bucket and medium grab bag



Medium grab bag crossbody



Large grab bag crossbody


----------



## Pinkalicious

halobear said:


> Ok I need to stop buying bags late at night because I don't read things right. Turns out my medium grab bag is navy. I thought I was buying a black one. It's actually a nice surprise since the colors are still nice. Here's comparison shots
> 
> Large and Medium grab bag
> View attachment 3328249
> 
> 
> Medium bucket and medium grab bag
> View attachment 3328250
> 
> 
> Medium grab bag crossbody
> View attachment 3328251
> 
> 
> Large grab bag crossbody
> View attachment 3328254




I actually really love the navy! And it looks great on you  
Love your shoes, where from?


----------



## halobear

Pinkalicious said:


> I actually really love the navy! And it looks great on you
> Love your shoes, where from?




Thanks. I'm actually glad it turned out to be navy - that way I don't have 2 black grab bags. 

Those are Toms Avalons in leather. I bought 3 pairs last week thinking I would only keep one but of course that didn't happen[emoji13] so not only do I have a purse addiction I also have a shoe problem


----------



## Nan246

halobear said:


> Thanks. I'm actually glad it turned out to be navy - that way I don't have 2 black grab bags.
> 
> Those are Toms Avalons in leather. I bought 3 pairs last week thinking I would only keep one but of course that didn't happen[emoji13] so not only do I have a purse addiction I also have a shoe problem
> 
> View attachment 3328314



I really like the navy! Glad you didn't get 2 black bags. Thanks for the comparison pictures. I was wondering. The shoes are so comfy!  I have an addiction to the MK fulsom flats.  I have one in every color to match my MK bags! oh well, life is short. Whatever makes us happy right?


----------



## omri

Finally that beauty is mine, so happy! 
Ladies, what do you think, should I use the yellow pom with it, even if it with ghw, or just the white one?)


----------



## Lilpaws

omri said:


> Finally that beauty is mine, so happy!
> Ladies, what do you think, should I use the yellow pom with it, even if it with ghw, or just the white one?)


I like white pom better, beautiful bag!


----------



## halobear

omri said:


> Finally that beauty is mine, so happy!
> Ladies, what do you think, should I use the yellow pom with it, even if it with ghw, or just the white one?)




Awesome bag! I like the white Pom.


----------



## HeatherL

omri said:


> Finally that beauty is mine, so happy!
> Ladies, what do you think, should I use the yellow pom with it, even if it with ghw, or just the white one?)




Beautiful bag!  And another vote for the white Pom!


----------



## Stephg

omri said:


> Finally that beauty is mine, so happy!
> Ladies, what do you think, should I use the yellow pom with it, even if it with ghw, or just the white one?)




Definitely white Pom!


----------



## omri

OK, thank you all )


----------



## Suz82

Another vote for the white Pom.... Makes the bag pop


----------



## Nan246

Does anyone know if the elephant color in a Greenwich like a dark dune color or darker like olive color? I saw pictures but can't tell.


----------



## Stephg

Just ordered a cherry greenwich medium bucket! Love the look, hope I love it in person! Such a pretty colour cherry with gold hardware.


----------



## missconvy

I was wondering if anyone could tell me if a Speedy 30 Samorga organizer could fit in either bag. Probably the large? The Samorga measures 11 x 5.9 x 5.9 inches. Thanks!


----------



## Stephg

Absolutely love the medium optic white greenwich grab bag and of course cannot find it anywhere that will ship to Canada.... sigh.


----------



## Nan246

Stephg said:


> Absolutely love the medium optic white greenwich grab bag and of course cannot find it anywhere that will ship to Canada.... sigh.



I saw several on ebay and checked shipping. They do ship to canada. I saw mostly large and i think they look medium. I have 3 large but they dont look large.


----------



## Stephg

Nan246 said:


> I saw several on ebay and checked shipping. They do ship to canada. I saw mostly large and i think they look medium. I have 3 large but they dont look large.




I haven't seen either IRL but the large looks annoying to get in and out of with the top cinched in?


----------



## CoachMaven

Stephg said:


> I haven't seen either IRL but the large looks annoying to get in and out of with the top cinched in?



No, its not too bad to get in and out of with it cinched in. I have it in the large in Dusty Rose and I wore it for a month straight that way.


----------



## Stephg

CoachMaven said:


> No, its not too bad to get in and out of with it cinched in. I have it in the large in Dusty Rose and I wore it for a month straight that way.




Can you get in there to get your wallet or something out without uncinching it? It's so hard to tell how functional a bag will be when I can't find it in person!


----------



## paula3boys

I just saw outlet version of Greenwich. Looks nice enough, but feels like thinner material and the small details are not as nice.


I won't get these personally even though the colors are nice


----------



## CoachMaven

Stephg said:


> Can you get in there to get your wallet or something out without uncinching it? It's so hard to tell how functional a bag will be when I can't find it in person!



You'd need to unsnap it, but I keep it cinched and can still get items in and out, yes.


----------



## CoachMaven

Here's a photo of it opened but cinched. I swapped into it today, so I figured a visual would make it easier


----------



## Stephg

CoachMaven said:


> Here's a photo of it opened but cinched. I swapped into it today, so I figured a visual would make it easier




Thank you!


----------



## Stephg

Lovin my cherry bucket, nice contrast with my ecru wallet!


----------



## CoachMaven

Stephg said:


> Thank you!



Sure! I have a smaller sized wallet in it because I was using the Medium Greenwich bucket, but even my larger wallet can fit in and out of it easily as well.


----------



## Nan246

paula3boys said:


> I just saw outlet version of Greenwich. Looks nice enough, but feels like thinner material and the small details are not as nice.
> View attachment 3341516
> 
> I won't get these personally even though the colors are nice



I didn't know the outlet version looks like the non outlet one. Leather is thinner? Inside smooth leather? Colors are nice.


----------



## Nan246

Stephg said:


> Lovin my cherry bucket, nice contrast with my ecru wallet!
> 
> View attachment 3341544



Nice combo! Love cherry color. I don't have this color.


----------



## paula3boys

Nan246 said:


> I didn't know the outlet version looks like the non outlet one. Leather is thinner? Inside smooth leather? Colors are nice.



It feels flimsier to be quite honest. I don't like the quality, but then again I really don't like the quality of any of the outlet styles. Colors are nice.


----------



## Nan246

You are so right Paula! I don't like poor quality bags, rather spend a little more for quality. I'm happy with my 3 Greenwich bag so far, black, pg, and raspberry. I wish the Greenwich has a top zipper. The snap is is getting to me but I like the look.


----------



## Nan246

Here is my new raspberry grab bag and wallet. The color on this bag is different from my Selma and Hamilton. It is less vibrant. The wallet color is like the other bags. I still like the raspberry color.


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> Here is my new raspberry grab bag and wallet. The color on this bag is different from my Selma and Hamilton. It is less vibrant. The wallet color is like the other bags. I still like the raspberry color.




Lovely bag and wallet, the bag looks almost like it is the dark pink shade doesn't it? Gorgeous none the less [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Nan246

Suz82 said:


> Lovely bag and wallet, the bag looks almost like it is the dark pink shade doesn't it? Gorgeous none the less [emoji5]&#65039;



Thanks Suz, it does look like a deep pink. Cheerful!


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> Thanks Suz, it does look like a deep pink. Cheerful!




It's gorgeous, the more I think about it, I feel like my raspberry jet set wallet isn't as bright as your lovely little wallet, funny how it varies isn't it x


----------



## Stephg

Is there a large and medium satchel? And a medium tote as well? Anyone know the measurements? I like the medium satchel better, didn't realize there were 2 satchel sizes.


----------



## Nan246

Stephg said:


> Is there a large and medium satchel? And a medium tote as well? Anyone know the measurements? I like the medium satchel better, didn't realize there were 2 satchel sizes.




To me the large feels like a medium. There are a couple of comparison posts med and large. I don't like the tote as well as the cute satchel when you cinch it. Look at post #533 on page 36 comparison med/large

I have the large satchel Height: 15.5 "Depth: 7"Length: 10.5" Strap Drop: 4.5" / 20" and is Adjustable

There is a medium size Height: 12"Depth: 6.5" Length: Top 7". Bottom 9" Strap Drop: 4.5" / 17.5" and is Adjustable.


----------



## Stephg

Nan246 said:


> To me the large feels like a medium. There are a couple of comparison posts med and large. I don't like the tote as well as the cute satchel when you cinch it. Look at post #533 on page 36 comparison med/large
> 
> 
> 
> I have the large satchel Height: 15.5 "Depth: 7"Length: 10.5" Strap Drop: 4.5" / 20" and is Adjustable
> 
> 
> 
> There is a medium size Height: 12"Depth: 6.5" Length: Top 7". Bottom 9" Strap Drop: 4.5" / 17.5" and is Adjustable.




Thx girl


----------



## Nan246

What color are you interested in Steph?


----------



## Stephg

Nan246 said:


> What color are you interested in Steph?




Just plain ole black. I don't have any black bags, just hard deciding between tote or satchel, medium or large!


----------



## Nan246

Stephg said:


> Just plain ole black. I don't have any black bags, just hard deciding between tote or satchel, medium or large!



Black is nice! I like the satchel because you can wear it as a tote or when cinched like a bucket bag. The tote has only one look like a  Sutton. Also many people do not like where the straps are placed on the inside of the bag on not so sturdy hooks. What I don't like is the opening wish it had a zipper but it's secure when you cinch it. 
I have my eyes on a luggage with mandarin interior or an aqua one. I have the satchels in PG, black, white, and raspberry. I love the satchel. 
Good luck in your search.


----------



## Stephg

Nan246 said:


> Black is nice! I like the satchel because you can wear it as a tote or when cinched like a bucket bag. The tote has only one look like a  Sutton. Also many people do not like where the straps are placed on the inside of the bag on not so sturdy hooks. What I don't like is the opening wish it had a zipper but it's secure when you cinch it.
> 
> I have my eyes on a luggage with mandarin interior or an aqua one. I have the satchels in PG, black, white, and raspberry. I love the satchel.
> 
> Good luck in your search.




Oh good point on the strap placement. I love black with ghw, love the shade of tile blue and also elephant. All so nice! I want too many bags!


----------



## Nan246

Hi saw this on eBay. Wonder if it's an outlet version? $335 pale pink/luggage.


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> Hi saw this on eBay. Wonder if it's an outlet version? $335 pale pink/luggage.




Oh the colour is gorgeous, I'm not familiar with Greenwich bags, what makes it a outlet version? I'm still learning [emoji23]


----------



## Nan246

Suz82 said:


> Oh the colour is gorgeous, I'm not familiar with Greenwich bags, what makes it a outlet version? I'm still learning [emoji23]



Can't tell prob have to see it in real life. Are you looking to get a Greenwich Suz? If I see a coral, ill let you know! I almost got a coral sutton for $190 usd but I've bought too many recently.  So just screen shopping!&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> Can't tell prob have to see it in real life. Are you looking to get a Greenwich Suz? If I see a coral, ill let you know! I almost got a coral sutton for $190 usd but I've bought too many recently.  So just screen shopping![emoji38][emoji38]




Oh no I need to be good, it's addicting but for now I have to be happy with my new babies! That would have been a good deal, in still sad that the Sutton is gone, dreaming of it in lilac lol


----------



## CoachMaven

Nan246 said:


> Hi saw this on eBay. Wonder if it's an outlet version? $335 pale pink/luggage.



I believe it is the outlet version, solely based on the MK hangtag. The dept store/full priced version has the hangtag with a cover over the top.


----------



## Sarah03

Nan246 said:


> Hi saw this on eBay. Wonder if it's an outlet version? $335 pale pink/luggage.







CoachMaven said:


> I believe it is the outlet version, solely based on the MK hangtag. The dept store/full priced version has the hangtag with a cover over the top.




I agree- it looks like the outlet version.


----------



## Nan246

Sarah03 said:


> I agree- it looks like the outlet version.



Thank you Coach and Sarah. The quality of the leather would not be good then. Good to know!


----------



## Mrs Schabowski

Nan246 said:


> Hi saw this on eBay. Wonder if it's an outlet version? $335 pale pink/luggage.



Hey you guys, i'm pretty sure that this is an outlet version as it doesn't have the Michael Kors branding on top. Also the little logo  charm is different. The non outlet one is only attached with a kind of loop on the  handels weather this one is attached to the bag itself.
Hope this was helpful for you


----------



## Nan246

Mrs Schabowski said:


> Hey you guys, i'm pretty sure that this is an outlet version as it doesn't have the Michael Kors branding on top. Also the little logo  charm is different. The non outlet one is only attached with a kind of loop on the  handels weather this one is attached to the bag itself.
> Hope this was helpful for you



Thank you! I really like this color but like better quality.


----------



## paula3boys

Nan246 said:


> Hi saw this on eBay. Wonder if it's an outlet version? $335 pale pink/luggage.




It is. I posted pic of outlet ones earlier in this thread too


----------



## paula3boys

paula3boys said:


> I just saw outlet version of Greenwich. Looks nice enough, but feels like thinner material and the small details are not as nice.
> View attachment 3341516
> 
> I won't get these personally even though the colors are nice







paula3boys said:


> It feels flimsier to be quite honest. I don't like the quality, but then again I really don't like the quality of any of the outlet styles. Colors are nice.




Bump for others recently asking


----------



## Nan246

paula3boys said:


> Bump for others recently asking



Thanks Paula!!


----------



## Nan246

Hi just want to post the mod pict for the large Greenwich.


----------



## HeatherL

Nan246 said:


> Hi just want to post the mod pict for the large Greenwich.




Love this bag & it goes great with your outfit as well!!


----------



## Nan246

HeatherL said:


> Love this bag & it goes great with your outfit as well!!



Thanks Heather!&#128522;


----------



## Glttglam

Gift for Mother's Day, Greenwich bucket bag in coral


----------



## Nan246

Glttglam said:


> Gift for Mother's Day, Greenwich bucket bag in coral



That is beautiful!


----------



## Suz82

Glttglam said:


> Gift for Mother's Day, Greenwich bucket bag in coral




Gorgeous.... My kinda colour


----------



## Glttglam

Nan246 said:


> That is beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

Suz82 said:


> Gorgeous.... My kinda colour


Thank you


----------



## Stephg

Just got her today, medium raspberry. Came across this cutie on eBay, wasn't listed with the name so didn't get much action and ended up getting it for $80 and free shipping! She's small but so cute.


----------



## omri

Great bag, and amazing price! ))


----------



## Suz82

Stephg said:


> Just got her today, medium raspberry. Came across this cutie on eBay, wasn't listed with the name so didn't get much action and ended up getting it for $80 and free shipping! She's small but so cute.
> 
> View attachment 3375003
> View attachment 3375004




Bargain, she's lovely [emoji178]


----------



## MKbaglover

Stephg said:


> Just got her today, medium raspberry. Came across this cutie on eBay, wasn't listed with the name so didn't get much action and ended up getting it for $80 and free shipping! She's small but so cute.
> 
> View attachment 3375003
> View attachment 3375004



Wow $80!!  I love the colour raspberry- what a great find.


----------



## Stephg

omri said:


> Great bag, and amazing price! ))





Suz82 said:


> Bargain, she's lovely [emoji178]





MKbaglover said:


> Wow $80!!  I love the colour raspberry- what a great find.



Thanks! I didn't realize how small she was, but I added some additional loops to the sides and made her a longer cross body and that works for me!


----------



## Stephg

Found this beauty on eBay. Dark khaki with ecru interior large satchel! Love the colour, added a cheapy pom pom to it [emoji4]


----------



## cny1941

Stephg said:


> Found this beauty on eBay. Dark khaki with ecru interior large satchel! Love the colour, added a cheapy pom pom to it [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3389713



Gorgeous! Love dark khaki [emoji173]️


----------



## Hollywood H

Small Bucket Bag in optic white with navy interior. Got her for 50% off.


----------



## Stephg

cny1941 said:


> Gorgeous! Love dark khaki [emoji173]️



Thank you!


----------



## Nan246

Hollywood H said:


> Small Bucket Bag in optic white with navy interior. Got her for 50% off.
> View attachment 3390275


Nice bag and great deal!!


----------



## Nan246

Stephg said:


> Found this beauty on eBay. Dark khaki with ecru interior large satchel! Love the colour, added a cheapy pom pom to it [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3389713


Love this color. Almost bought one but have too many bags already. Is this your third Greenwich? I love this style. I was at target and it was everywhere in cheap platstic neon colors.


----------



## Stephg

Nan246 said:


> Love this color. Almost bought one but have too many bags already. Is this your third Greenwich? I love this style. I was at target and it was everywhere in cheap platstic neon colors.



I had the medium in raspberry and as much as I loved the colour, the size was way too small. I sold that and bought this pretty gal. I'm diggin the black pom with it! This is the only Greenwich I have now. If it's not love then I sell!


----------



## Nan246

Stephg said:


> I had the medium in raspberry and as much as I loved the colour, the size was way too small. I sold that and bought this pretty gal. I'm diggin the black pom with it! This is the only Greenwich I have now. If it's not love then I sell!


You are such a great seller! I've been trying to sell my hamiltons for months at a very low price and great condition too. That's good that you got the larger size yes that black Pom goes great with it! I have 3 Greenwich pg, raspberry, and white. I grew out of them. Maybe I should of bought just 1 and really love it! Oh well always looking for a new bag!


----------



## Stephg

Nan246 said:


> You are such a great seller! I've been trying to sell my hamiltons for months at a very low price and great condition too. That's good that you got the larger size yes that black Pom goes great with it! I have 3 Greenwich pg, raspberry, and white. I grew out of them. Maybe I should of bought just 1 and really love it! Oh well always looking for a new bag!



Are you trying to sell on eBay? Anytime I'm looking for a bag and the seller has the global shipping program turned on - I usually bypass the listing. The GSP adds so many fees and then makes a great deal no longer a great deal. If thats the case, you could be making any international buyers bypass your listing. Just a thought


----------



## Nan246

yes I do sell in eBay and I don't do international shipping. A true mk collector would have nabbed my hamiltons for $125! But people just want it for nothing! I always buy for a fair value and never lowball any offers. Oh well it's only business. Good luck on your next purchase.


----------



## Stephg

Nan246 said:


> yes I do sell in eBay and I don't do international shipping. A true mk collector would have nabbed my hamiltons for $125! But people just want it for nothing! I always buy for a fair value and never lowball any offers. Oh well it's only business. Good luck on your next purchase.



Lol it's very true, I'm trying to sell my selma - no stains and great shape and people want it for $50.... yeah ok. Good luck with your selling!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

I just got this large fuschia on eBay for 120.0 it's like new I got a cheap fur ball at rue 21


----------



## Suz82

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I just got this large fuschia on eBay for 120.0 it's like new I got a cheap fur ball at rue 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398446



Lovely colour


----------



## lluuccka

My Greenwich bucket bag in Ballet. Purchased it on Net-a-Porter in 50% off


----------



## Designervintage

lluuccka said:


> My Greenwich bucket bag in Ballet. Purchased it on Net-a-Porter in 50% off
> View attachment 3401841



She'a a beauty [emoji5]


----------



## chasy093

lluuccka said:


> My Greenwich bucket bag in Ballet. Purchased it on Net-a-Porter in 50% off
> View attachment 3401841


----------



## Hollywood H

lluuccka said:


> My Greenwich bucket bag in Ballet. Purchased it on Net-a-Porter in 50% off
> View attachment 3401841


Great deal!


----------



## CoachMaven

Hollywood H said:


> Small Bucket Bag in optic white with navy interior. Got her for 50% off.
> View attachment 3390275



I have this exact one in the medium size and I LOVE it! Congrats on the deal!


----------



## jpark2

Just scored this pretty suede bag for $103 at the outlet [emoji1]


----------



## Stephg

Blissroads said:


> View attachment 3410990
> 
> 
> Just scored this pretty suede bag for $103 at the outlet [emoji1]



Super cute! Looks great on you.


----------



## HeatherL

Large in Pearl Grey/Grape [emoji7]

I still love this bag and can't for the life of me figure out why it was only made for one year.
I understand they did make variances (which are beautiful) but not the same.  Who knows which style stays and which goes...


----------



## Stephg

Picked up a black medium greenwich - wanted a second cross body for the days when I have a diaper bag with me buttttt surprisingly I can actually fit my wallet, phone and keys plus a few diapers and a pack of wipes. Great for a trip to the store, no huge diaper bag to lug around at all now!

View attachment 3450008


----------



## Stephg




----------



## Majesticface71

*Hello All,

Is the Greenwich Bucket/ Drawstring bag now only available in the outlets and not in the MK stores? I'm in the UK and have not been able to purchase this style of bag (looking for the tan colour) bag except for on Ebay.  

Kindest Regards

Nosheen 
*


----------



## Glttglam

The bucket one is available in the perforated style on Belk's website. Also, last time I checked there was a regular bucket on Brixton Baker online.


----------



## Stephg

Anyone have the large greenwich is dusty rose? I feel a need to get this bag LOL


----------



## CoachMaven

Stephg said:


> Anyone have the large greenwich is dusty rose? I feel a need to get this bag LOL


The Larger Greenwich Grab bag style? Yes, I have it! One of my favorites! Do you have questions about it?


----------



## Stephg

CoachMaven said:


> The Larger Greenwich Grab bag style? Yes, I have it! One of my favorites! Do you have questions about it?



Just wanted to see pics in real life of the colour.... it's ugly right?? I don't need it... right??


----------



## CoachMaven

Stephg said:


> Just wanted to see pics in real life of the colour.... it's ugly right?? I don't need it... right??


Oh, it's hideous, lol!


----------



## Stephg

CoachMaven said:


> Oh, it's hideous, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572981



So ugly. Thanks


----------



## Bellepedia

CoachMaven said:


> Oh, it's hideous, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572981



Ooohhh howmuch i hate dusty rose and how ugly this looks..

No i dont need it.. i dont need it!![emoji12]

Hell, where can i find it??


----------



## CoachMaven

Bellepedia said:


> Ooohhh howmuch i hate dusty rose and how ugly this looks..
> 
> No i dont need it.. i dont need it!![emoji12]
> 
> Hell, where can i find it??



Well, this one is not for sale   But I got it on clearance back in December of 2015, so you'd probably find one on ebay, Tradesy, or the like.


----------

